# Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens Open Thread



## Colorado Ts (Mar 20, 2020)

There has been a run on GBB threads lately. I’d like to hear from all the people here that have Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings, juveniles or adults, and who would like to share their experience and knowledge. 

This is essentially an open thread for you to post whatever you’d like on this species, the GBB. Ask questions...seek advice. Or simply lurk and read about the experiences of others that enjoy keeping this amazing species.

Concerning the GBB, you can post about starter ideas that I’ve laid-out below...but don’t let those topics limit your participation. Anything concerning the GBB is fair game.

_What are/were your 1st impressions?

What do you like/dislike about the species?

How does the GBB compare to other species that you’ve kept?

How many have you kept? Or even how do you keep the various age groups of GBBs?_

And as always post images and show us your spiders and how they live in your enclosures. Or even write a post on how you take images of your spiders.

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## McGruder (Mar 21, 2020)

I was very excited to get a GBB a while back. From the first moment I saw a pic of the species, I was dying to have one and after reading up on them quite a bit I finally pulled the trigger. But a few months she arrived (a juvenile I think - her adult coloring hadn't come in yet) she died.  

The breeder had brought her all the way from the east coast, clear across the country, because he was attending a conference in my town and so offered to drive her over to help save me the cost of shipping. When she arrived he told me that he thought she might be in premolt. She did end up molting a few days later. She was never really very energetic - always kind of sticking to one corner of her enclosure and not spinning much silk. She barely ate anything (a tarantula not eating? I know, it's unheard of!). I think she must have had a bad molt.

It's too bad. They're still my favorite species, aesthetically. I think they're so fascinating and I want another one really badly. But it was tough to lose her.

Sorry to start the thread out with such a downer story! But really I just want to say that anyone who has a GBB alive and healthy is very lucky. 
Please treasure them! Also, some people IRL just don't understand it when you start talking about a T you loved. So at least I can talk about her here on the forums!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sad 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vanisher (Mar 21, 2020)

I dont keep any now, but i have kept many, from slings to adults. I have been breed them some times, and got 1 eggsack but it was bad sack.

I dunno what to say about them. I dont love them, but i dont dislike them eigher. They are pretty cool, beutiful, and easy to keep speicies!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gavin Sons (Mar 21, 2020)

I have had a sling for 11 days now. About an inch.  Seems to be doing great.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 21, 2020)

I've had two females, one has since died of old age. Keep dry with a water dish. They are *NOT *semi-arboreal, they are a terrestrial species and should be kept as such. There are resources online that you can search for that show their environment in Venezuela that clearly show them living on the ground and being opportunistic burrowers - using roots and whatnot to make their homes. 
Provide anchor points for webbing. I also supplied a cork bark hide and my girls did use them. Keep a water dish in one corner filled with nothing by fresh water. Once they web the place up, they don't seem to do much housekeeping to the webbing. Unlike other webbing species, like Neoholothele incei, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens are mostly out and about as adults. 
They are fast and skittish, but I have only ever experienced a couple of hair kicking incidents and nothing more defensive than that. This is a species who heads for the safety of their webbing when disturbed, once they have some webbing down, but could potentially bolt outside the enclosure if they have not established themselves in their home. 
Both my females reached 5.5" full grown. They are faster growing and have a shorter lifespan than many other South American terrestrial species.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Mar 21, 2020)

The Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens was the first species that I acquired when I came back into the hobby.

I ordered slings, something that I had never done before in the hobby. It was not readily known to me as an option when I had my Aphonopelma seemanni.

I watched a lot of YouTube videos, binge watched for a couple weeks and then ordered my slings.




This is my usual setup when I’m bringing slings. It all started when I brought in that first group of GBBs: large flat basin is essential for fast moving slings when they are being unpacked. It wasn't really an issue while unpacking the GBBs, but wow was it needed when I unpacked my order of tiny D.diamantinensis...those are 8 legged rockets.




My slings arrived packed in tiny vials from Fear Not...exciting and scary at the same time.




Tweezers grasped the packing material so that the tiny sling is not crushed when it is unpacked from the vial. This can be very intimidating that first time...it’s old hat now.




Unroll the packing and there is my tiny GBB sling. That’s when the thought crossed my mind, “Can I really keep these tiny things alive?”

Transference into the enclosure was easy, each one just daintily walked right in.




In about 20 minutes I had all 5 slings transferred into their new homes...and my journey back into this hobby began.

I’m really impressed with the GBB. The change in size between moults has been very notable...great beginner species. I need to get more....

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Smotzer (Mar 21, 2020)

I have one GBB sling that I got at about .75in and I absolutely love it, heavy webbing species just fascinate me and mine has over the last month after the first molt with me has begun webbing everything in its enclosure. It’s eats everything I give it and it’s usually always out on display. Very easy to keep and just a really cool species to own. I hear sometimes on here that they are overrated, but they are perfectly rated for me, I plan on getting a few more to hopefully get one that matures out female. I actually didn’t plan on getting one, I went to an exotic pet store to get a Caribena versicolor and they had a GBB too for 40$ so I impulses bought it and couldn’t be happier.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kaden Bryant (Mar 21, 2020)

@Vanessa 
How fast exactly do they grow? How many years does it take for them to reach maturity? And how long do they live?


----------



## Colorado Ts (Mar 21, 2020)

*How NOT to keep GBB Slings*

This is my personal opinion on keeping GBB slings.




This was my initial setup for the GBB slings. The above image was taken after the slings had been in their enclosures for 3 days. Whats wrong with this image?

Maybe a nice setup for most slings but not really for my GBBs. The presence of the Spaghnum Moss was the main issue; it helped to hold moisture.

It only took a couple days, and every one of the slings was clinging to the sides of the enclosure right at the vent openings.

The slings were not webbing the way they should; they were not exploring the enclosure; they stayed off the substrate, and they looked stressed; and they were refusing prey items.




This image was taken 4 days after I changed the parameters of the enclosure. I removed the moss, dried all 5 of the enclosures out...nice dry substrate with a water dish.

The slings immediately dropped down onto the substrate and began exploring their homes. They established their main area under their hides...and the webbing started with vigor.

Most importantly...they began actively feeding.

*Caveat to My GBB Enclosure Setup*

Of the 5 slings, 4 improved dramatically; 1 did not. My GBB sling #3 just never came back. The sling was a nervous picky eater; it would eat maybe once a month, while the others ate twice a week and rapidly grew between moults.

After months, I just accepted the fact that not all slings survive and GBB#3 was one of those sad few, destined to that giant web in the sky.

*Then this happened:* _There was a series of threads where people were discussing how to keep their GBB slings. I was promoting the bone dry substrate, while two others were saying not necessarily so, damp is fine. It was a vigorous debate with strong opposing opinions._

So with nothing to loose, I began an experiment: For GBB#3, I dumped the old substrate. Scrubbed out the enclosure with hot soapy water. Got a new hide & deliberately dampened the substrate and left the sling alone undisturbed for a week.

At the end of the week, a fine mist of condensation had formed on the sides of the enclosure. I opened the enclosure, expecting a dead sling, and wiped away the mist.

Then I noticed it...GBB#3 had spun a very nice web on the hide and was no longer showing a stress pose. I offered it food and it greedily grabbed the prey item...it had never ever done that before.




Today, GBB#3 is alive and well, and eating twice a week, just like the other slings. In the above image you can see droplets of condensation in the webbing and the sling is feeding for the second time that week...awesome. The sling is showing signs of vigor and is finally growing, it is currently less than half the size of all the other 4 slings.

Bottom line...we learn from each other. I tried something that went against my personal experience. I’ve trusted your posts in the past...and so I took a chance and it saved my sling.

*So I keep my GBB slings on Bone Dry Substrate, unless they fail to thrive...then I will try this...*

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 2


----------



## fried rice (Mar 21, 2020)

[QUOTE="Colorado Ts, post: 3030797, member:but wow was it needed when I unpacked my order of tiny D.diamantinensis...those are 8 legged rockets[/QUOTE]

Now I’m wondering if my D diamantinensis is even what she was sold to me as... when I got her and rehoused her, she just slowly walked in her new enclosure. Then, I noticed that her enclosure needed some changes (more substrate and anchor points for webbing) and when I added more stuff for her she still didn’t bolt...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer (Mar 21, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> *How NOT to keep GBB Slings*
> 
> This is my personal opinion on keeping GBB slings.
> 
> ...


I had the same encounter as you, I originally had the sling on damp substrate and it did not eat nor web at all, and clung to the sides near the vent holes, I changed it to dry and it was a whole new tarantula. 

What is interesting is that one of yours actually prefers the damp substrate!cool how individuals can like different environments

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Mar 21, 2020)

Dolichothele said:


> Now I’m wondering if my D diamantinensis is even what she was sold to me as... when I got her and rehoused her, she just slowly walked in her new enclosure. Then, I noticed that her enclosure needed some changes (more substrate and anchor points for webbing) and when I added more stuff for her she still didn’t bolt...


I’m getting to the point where I need to mentally prepare myself BEFORE I open their soufflé cups and feed them.  




This little turd right here is one of the worst. #6 Cannot wait to launch into a Low Earth Orbit. Little stinker.



Smotzer said:


> I had the same encounter as you, I originally had the sling on damp substrate and it did not eat nor web at all, and clung to the sides near the vent holes, I changed it to dry and it was a whole new tarantula.
> 
> What is interesting is that one of yours actually prefers the damp substrate!cool how individuals can like different environments


That was a shocker....I was expecting a dead sling, that was my hypothesis when I initiated the experiment. But those two people were adamant that it was ok. We disagreed but I needed to do something, I hadn't even disclosed that I was having trouble with GBB#3. It wasn't part of the conversation, but I didn't close myself off to their ideas and experience (a lot of people here do just that). I just had to trust and accept their higher level of experience. Humbling. 

As I recall, I think YOU were even posting in one of those threads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vancwa (Mar 21, 2020)

My first one hooked-out...bummer.  I now have a beautiful female.  She doesn't drink from the water dish.  I have to put water on the webbing.


----------



## Smotzer (Mar 21, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> That was a shocker....I was expecting a dead sling, that was my hypothesis when I initiated the experiment. But those two people were adamant that it was ok. We disagreed but I needed to do something, I hadn't even disclosed that I was having trouble with GBB#3. It wasn't part of the conversation, but I didn't close myself off to their ideas and experience (a lot of people here do just that). I just had to trust and accept their higher level of experience. Humbling.
> 
> As I recall, I think YOU were even posting in one of those threads.





Colorado Ts said:


> That was a shocker....I was expecting a dead sling, that was my hypothesis when I initiated the experiment. But those two people were adamant that it was ok. We disagreed but I needed to do something, I hadn't even disclosed that I was having trouble with GBB#3. It wasn't part of the conversation, but I didn't close myself off to their ideas and experience (a lot of people here do just that). I just had to trust and accept their higher level of experience. Humbling.
> 
> As I recall, I think YOU were even posting in one of those threads.


You are right! I was indeed posting in those threads!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## McGruder (Mar 21, 2020)

@Vanessa Great pics! What lovely coloring!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 2


----------



## fried rice (Mar 21, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> I’m getting to the point where I need to mentally prepare myself BEFORE I open their soufflé cups and feed them.
> 
> View attachment 337743
> 
> ...





Colorado Ts said:


> I’m getting to the point where I need to mentally prepare myself BEFORE I open their soufflé cups and feed them.
> 
> View attachment 337743
> 
> ...


My dolichothele diamantinensis is currently my first and only tarantula, so I’m glad she never bolted, but now I remember why she  didn’t bolt... when I got her, she was in a vial with no ventilation so she was probably really weak and stressed when I rehoused her. Fortunately, a week after I got her she started burrowing and making webbing. Now she bolts into her burrow when I open her enclosure. The only problem is that she hides her molts and eaten crickets in her burrow...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KaroKoenig (Mar 21, 2020)

The beautiful looks of this species is what sold my wife to the idea of getting tarantulas into the house. We have one subadult _Chromatopelma _(wife and I) called "Schnappi" and a 2-year-old _Brachypelma hamorii_ (belonging to my son) called "Puschel".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chroma Trigger (Mar 21, 2020)

Yeah, IMO just a boring species overall. Doesn't web, tricky eater and grows slower than any Brachy 

Admittedly, they miiiiiiight be a tad overrated. But besides them being rather skittish and their tendency to flick hairs, the positives outweigh the negatives by a LOT... at least for me. Liking a T is always subjective. To me, they are just beautiful tarantulas that will turn the right enclosure into a fascinating web castle! Watching a GBB web is always a treat!

A GBB sling was my second tarantula ever, after a Brachypelma Smithi sling (that burrowed and went missing for 6 months). The growth rate is astonishing and they look beautiful at every stage in between molts. Every nice coloration that disappears is replaced by something equally stunning. I remember being amazed at how the legs turned completely blue after one molt. I posted this a few times during the last days, but my latest GBB experience was her leaving her webbing, because I dribbled too much water on it. Just left it and started a new web somewhere else. I always use a dripper (pipette) for her and my Avics, so they can drink off their webbing. Might tone that down in the future, but my Avics love a little rainfall! They remind me of that vacuum cleaner from the Teletubbies, sucking in any droplets

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 21, 2020)

Kaden Bryant said:


> @Vanessa
> How fast exactly do they grow? How many years does it take for them to reach maturity? And how long do they live?


Males < 2 years, females between 3-4 years, lifespan of a female is around 12 years. I would put them at the same rates as an Avicularia avicularia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 21, 2020)

I've raised a lot of this species.


----------



## Chroma Trigger (Mar 21, 2020)

viper69 said:


> I've raised a lot of this species.


Do you keep any journals about the hobby? I always find it fascinating to read up on molt cycles for example... of course this differs even between specimens from the same egg sac, but I think it's interesting none the less.


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Mar 21, 2020)

I love other people's GBBs but mine is just....she's special. She can't hunt, she needs to moult BADLY because she barely resembles a GBB her colours are so dull. And she doesn't web much. She forgot to pick up her GBB species manual.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 21, 2020)

Had an adult female that I raised from a sling, ended up selling her as I didn't really enjoy keeping her tbh. They're overrated IMO, they look better as slings than they do as juvies/adults and I don't find them particularly interesting to keep.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Wow 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 21, 2020)

Chroma Trigger said:


> Do you keep any journals about the hobby?


Hobby- no
Ts-yes



The Grym Reaper said:


> Had an adult female that I raised from a sling, ended up selling her as I didn't really enjoy keeping her tbh. They're overrated IMO, they look better as slings than they do as juvies/adults and I don't find them particularly interesting to keep.


The FTA will be paying you a visit sir!



Chroma Trigger said:


> of course this differs even between specimens from the same egg sac


This is an interesting one. In all the siblings I've raised they have all molted within 1 day of each other generally. Some molted within seconds of each other at times, not every molt. Of course as they aged and sex is involved at this point, they diverged of course.


----------



## octanejunkie (Mar 22, 2020)

Our GBB just molted. I was able to fish the exo out of it's web tube with no issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 4


----------



## Minty (Mar 22, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> _What are/were your 1st impressions?
> 
> What do you like/dislike about the species?
> 
> ...


1. They reminded me of a can of Irn Bru.

2. I like that they're colourful and are great eaters, and fast growing, and they web a lot.

3. It's up there with the best. I think I'll always have a C.cyanoepubescens in my collection, for as long as I keep tarantulas. 

4. In my personal collection, I've kept 5 in total. Currently have three.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Mar 22, 2020)

Minty said:


> 1. They reminded me of a can of Irn Bru.
> 
> 2. I like that they're colourful and are great eaters, and fast growing, and they web a lot.
> 
> ...


I always enjoy your posts.

I’m of the same opinion...though I've never had Irn Bru.

My GBB #5 moulted last week. I took some images of it yesterday and I experimented with lighting as it sat on the side of the enclosure. It’s legs are now starting that continual progression towards solid blue. The species has become a solid favorite of mine.

GBB #5 is my favorite of the 5 slings, it’s like a little puppy, every time I open the enclosure it comes out and sits. I’m weak and have a definite soft spot towards this little sling, so I will usually dig out a roach for it; which it eagerly grabs and disappears back down into its webbing.

Here’s GBB #5 a couple months ago, munching on a cricket...  




It’s probably my most imaged specimen in my collection...probably because will always come out and pose for me.




The sling poses I take images...payment is a roach or a cricket. This above image strikes me as sinister and dark, I like the heavy contrasts and shading.




Minty...enjoy the day and stay safe

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## octanejunkie (Mar 22, 2020)

I missed the questionnaire...

We have 1 GBB

It was a super cute sling and has transformed into a pretty pet rock, as accurately described by @Arachnoclown on another forum 

Ours is still skittish and favors it's hide and now it's web tube, which is like it's porch.

We shall see if it becomes more active after its most recent molt and the weather warms up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Mar 24, 2020)

*Update on the Problem Child*

My GBB#3 sling has made some strong improvements. Its extended its webbing around the lower perimeter of its enclosure. Though the webbing is still quite thin; it now wraps 3/4 the distance of the circumforance.




The sling hasn’t left its hide ever that I have seen. Here it is across from the hide, so now it is actively exploring its enclosure. Just a great improvement from previous behavior.




Dropped in a B.lateralis roach in the enclosure and the response was immediate. It’s size is very small compared to the other 4 slings...so hopefully it will keep improving and start putting on some size.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## octanejunkie (Mar 26, 2020)

Post-molt, just confirmed my GBB has tibial hooks and is male


----------



## Chroma Trigger (Mar 26, 2020)

octanejunkie said:


> Post-molt, just confirmed my GBB has tibial hooks and is male


With the right contacts, a male tarantula can net you half an egg sac of slings. Plus an unharmed male, if it all goes down well. Sure, it's unfortunate for wanting 1 female T of a certain species, but at least it was a GBB and not a B. Hamorii that you raised for years...


----------



## octanejunkie (Mar 26, 2020)

Chroma Trigger said:


> With the right contacts, a male tarantula can net you half an egg sac of slings. Plus an unharmed male, if it all goes down well. Sure, it's unfortunate for wanting 1 female T of a certain species, but at least it was a GBB and not a B. Hamorii that you raised for years...


True, it could have been a long time coming 

Out of 4 adult Ts I've raised from slings, NONE have been female

I don't have any contacts, unfortunately. Just wanted a T to last more than 3-4 years

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Mar 26, 2020)

Another of my Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens has moulted, GBB#2 moulted sometime last night.




That’s 2 down, with 2 more looking like they are getting the itchy itch...so I’m thinking before April the others will be moulting. 

GBB#3 has lost so much ground and is so far behind these guys, it¡lol be a long time before it moults.




I was picking at the moult and the GBB#2 sling came up onto the webbing and sat for images. This is the second sling to moult with blue legs, getting closer to that adult coloration.

I’m excited to see the size they gained with this moult, that last moult was impressive to me.




I was opening the enclosure to check on GBB#4. The sling was down in the webbing, but as soon as I opened the enclosure, before I knew it, the sling reached out grabbed my finger and slipped onto my hand. My hand was covering the lid as I was trying to open the lid without it popping and startling the sling. Yeah I didn't see that it had slipped out of the webbing until it daintily stepped onto my hand.

My 2 yr old grandson was watching, and bolted to get Nana...and let her know that one of the spiders was eating grandpa.

It only took a moment to redirect it onto the edge of the enclosure. It was reaching for my fingers of my other hand, so I lead it back down my arm and onto the enclosure’s edge.

Then I took images.

I know for a fact, that there are more of you that enjoy the GBB. I’ve read your posts.  

*Feeding Day*

When my slings are tiny or small, I try to feed them twice per week, to get them through that delicate stage.




This group of GBBs are well past that and are being fed once per week.




When I move the enclosures out of the cabinet, and set things up for feeding and taking images, my GBB slings come out onto the webbing and wait to be fed. They sit patiently waiting their turn to be fed.

None of my other species do this, only my GBBs.




*New Development*...of my 5 GBB slings, 3 of them have started digging or have completed digging burrows into the substrate. They have all really started webbing up their enclosures, much more so than previously. At my next feeding I'll take images.

But the burrowing thing is a bit surprising...they are mostly opportunistic in this behavior...but not noted as being active burrowers.

I keep waiting for them to show their inherent speed, but so far they are all fairly sedate and methodical in their movements. Feeding time they become much more active, climbing up onto the sides of their respective enclosures...waiting for the appearance of prey items.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## octanejunkie (Apr 23, 2020)

My GBB was more arboreal as a smaller sling, rarely going to ground.

As a juvie it became more terrestrial, but was still semi-arboreal.

As an adult, it lives on the ground and built a web tube that acts like a screened porch in front of and attached to it's hide. It not only burrowed but it molted in its burrow before it had finished it's web porch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 2, 2020)

Today I sat down and fed all the slings. The above image shows an example of the web tunnels that these slings have started creating in their enclosures. Interesting that they all started doing this within a week of each other.




Feeding today was fairly tame. The Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens were all very calm today...we’re expecting storms this afternoon, so maybe that has something to do with it.

*Problem Child GBB#3*...finally moulted today. Not able to recover the moult as it’s buried deep in its web tunnel and I would destroy most of the webbing trying to remove it. Pretty sure it will push it out at some point, most of the other GBB slings are pretty good about pushing old moults out of their webbing.


----------



## jcmbibb311 (May 2, 2020)

I love GBBs. Just got a sling about a week or so ago, and it’s already one i’m enjoying. Eats good, stays out and visible most of the time, and has already started working on it’s webbing. Slightly wishing they kept the color they have as slings though. They’re pretty either way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metallattorney (May 5, 2020)

My first T was a GBB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 8, 2020)

*Webbing Changes* & gets Denser each day




The webs that these spiders create are amazing. It’s pretty cool watching them each day come out of their web tunnels and add to the webbing.




One of slings added an entirely new layer of brand new webbing, right above the old webbing.

*Two Images.* I really like these images as a set.




Here’s the web tunnel with the spider just barely visible way in the back. You have to look very close.




Here is the sling coming out into the tunnel looking for prey.

These are beautiful spiders. Their adult coloration is now becoming more prevalent with each successive moult.

This sling is GBB#5, it used to be my most reliable sling for coming out onto the webbing at feeding time. Since it’s most recent moult, it has changed. It tends to hide in its newly created web tunnel. It will move to the mouth of the web tunnel at feeding time and wait for signs & indications of a prey item, before venturing out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EpicEpic (May 9, 2020)

A species that is surely on my wish list.

Do you guys recommend it be kept damp as a sling like all new worlds or bone dry with a water bowl like their adult counter parts?

This thread seems to be a mixed bag when it comes to GBB slings and moisture


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 9, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> A species that is surely on my wish list.
> 
> Do you guys recommend it be kept damp as a sling like all new worlds or bone dry with a water bowl like their adult counter parts?
> 
> This thread seems to be a mixed bag when it comes to GBB slings and moisture


Post #9 details the enclosure parameters & how I keep my slings. Bone dry substrate, water dish, hide, and anchor points for webbing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## EpicEpic (May 9, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> Post #9 details the enclosure parameters & how I keep my slings. Bone dry substrate, water dish, hide, and anchor points for webbing.


Wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## KaroKoenig (May 12, 2020)

Just for shits and giggles, and as a note to anyone who still believes that arid species don't need a water source. Here's my subadult girl taking a nice long sip from her dish. She does that regularly, at least every two weeks or so. Most likely more often than that, since the webbing tells me she's all over the place at night.

Down the hatch!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CommanderBacon (May 12, 2020)

I picked up two spiders from Joe Rossi on November 9th at a show and chatted with him a while. During the course of the conversation, he showed me how he received his shipments and pulled out a baggie with several vials containing GBB slings in them. I casually mentioned that despite having around 45 Ts, that was the most popular species that I didn't own, and he handed me one and said, "Well, you do now!"
(I buy from Joe a lot.)




Colorado Ts said:


> _What are/were your 1st impressions?_



It was a beautiful sling! I was expecting it to be skittish, and it was to some degree, but housing it was easy at that size. I've rehoused it since and that was also no problem. It's fast but predictable so far.





Colorado Ts said:


> _What do you like/dislike about the species?_



It's absolutely gorgeous. I love watching the color changes and seeing it grow. There's really nothing I dislike about it! Part of me wishes I picked one up sooner, but they are frequently unavailable due to demand and/or way too expensive for me to want to pull the trigger. I always considered them a species that was overrepresented and felt like they were over-hyped. I felt there was no reason for me to shell $50~ for a hobby staple when I could get so many other interesting species that aren't as common for roughly the same price. Honestly, I feel like I was missing out!




Colorado Ts said:


> _How does the GBB compare to other species that you’ve kept?_



Since I usually collect slow growing dwarfs, this is a very different experience. I find the activity level, beauty, and behavior of the spider to be very worthwhile. It's always visible and has an amazing feeding response! I honestly would heartily recommend it as a second tarantula, or a first for someone who has done a significant amount of research and/or has a mentor to help them through ownership.


Colorado Ts said:


> _How many have you kept? Or even how do you keep the various age groups of GBBs?_


I've just gotten the one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Smotzer (May 12, 2020)

Hey @Colorado Ts i posted on her beginning of the month and my little guy has just molted about a week and a half a go and put on give or take what seems like .25 inches in a single molt. Really awesome to watch it grow so fast!! 
It’s new favorite thing is to wait up on the top of its web with its leg touching this twig and wait for me to come along and drop in a cricket or worm. 

I observed it post molt hiding for about 5 days under a leaf and then it came out and was ready to eat! 

I saw some people wondering about substrate moisture and I keep 80% of the soil bone dry and over fill the water dish occasionally. I’m not sure if matters too much as there’s not an inch of ground that isn’t webbed up and it hangs out on its web 99% of the time. But I do know that when I first got it I had it on damp substrate and it abhorred it!! When it was damp it refused to web or even walk on the damp substrate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 12, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> I picked up two spiders from Joe Rossi on November 9th at a show and chatted with him a while. During the course of the conversation, he showed me how he received his shipments and pulled out a baggie with several vials containing GBB slings in them. I casually mentioned that despite having around 45 Ts, that was the most popular species that I didn't own, and he handed me one and said, "Well, you do now!"
> (I buy from Joe a lot.)
> View attachment 344262
> 
> ...


You are so fortunate to live near to Joe Rossi. The man is amazing, and I consider him to be a friend. His depth of knowledge on invertebrates, Tarantulas especially, is impressive.  

He's dangerous to my pocketbook...if you want something he's probably got it, and if he doesn't have it...he'll try to find it. 

If you are spending time around Joe, you are in grand company.  



Smotzer said:


> Hey @Colorado Ts i posted on her beginning of the month and my little guy has just molted about a week and a half a go and put on give or take what seems like .25 inches in a single molt. Really awesome to watch it grow so fast!!
> It’s new favorite thing is to wait up on the top of its web with its leg touching this twig and wait for me to come along and drop in a cricket or worm.
> 
> I observed it post molt hiding for about 5 days under a leaf and then it came out and was ready to eat!
> ...


I do recall that post...OMG!!! That sling is growing. I didn’t think it was that long ago...

By the amount of webbing, I'd say that that is one happy happy dude. That pose is very familiar, mine does that on occasion as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smotzer (May 12, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> I do recall that post...OMG!!! That sling is growing.
> 
> By the amount of webbing, I'd say that that is one happy happy dude. That pose is very familiar, mine does that on occasion as well.


yeah youve seen him since i first got him! he was only about .75in when i got him and hes about more than 1.5dls in 2 molts! maybe 3 but i have one molt and hes got one and thats all i can remeber. seems crazy! 
He is very happy! and has a huge appetite! I think hed eat until he popped haha! That pose hes doing he does most hours of the day! its his happy spot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 12, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> yeah youve seen him since i first got him! he was only about .75in when i got him and hes about more than 1.5dls in 2 molts! maybe 3 but i have one molt and hes got one and thats all i can remeber. seems crazy!
> He is very happy! and has a huge appetite! I think hed eat until he popped haha! That pose hes doing he does most hours of the day! its his happy spot!


I’m guessing that with the next moult, you'll see those blue & orange legs go away to be replaced with blue legs...and the coloration will be more of the adult coloration with each successive moult.




So tell me, have you given any thought to breeding attempts with the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens?

I have....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer (May 12, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> I’m guessing that with the next moult, you'll see those blue & orange legs go away to be replaced with blue legs...and the coloration will be more of the adult coloration with each successive moult.


yeah i think I will get to that point next molt as well! Im not sure if this super fast growth in size will say anything about sex, at least maybe i will be able to get a tentative sex id in a molt or two if it continues its typical size increases so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davegrimm1 (May 12, 2020)

I just finished rehousing around 60 GBBs into 8 oz containers and then found this thread. Very cool , I must say, they deserve thier own thread. 
I have had a bunch of them and bred and had I think 5 sacks and Im breeding them now.  I think they are awesome and really like bringing joy to people that recieve them from me. This sack had 220 in october. I still have not sexed any , do to time restraints and old tired eyes. I never do get tired of watching them eat. They will take some big prey...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CommanderBacon (May 12, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> You are so fortunate to live near to Joe Rossi. The man is amazing, and I consider him to be a friend. His depth of knowledge on invertebrates, Tarantulas especially, is impressive.
> 
> He's dangerous to my pocketbook...if you want something he's probably got it, and if he doesn't have it...he'll try to find it.
> 
> If you are spending time around Joe, you are in grand company.


He's a great guy and super nice! He was the second vendor I ever bought spiders from. I always appreciated that he was never impatient or condescending with me, even when I was very new to the hobby. Unfortunately for my pocketbook, he now knows what I like, so when he gets any cool dwarfs in, he lets me know XD

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Jonathan Delgado (May 13, 2020)

I lost my GBB during a molt today.

I don't know where else to turn. My family doesn't understand how I can be sick to my stomach over losing my little Blue. I wish I would have reacted faster. She got stuck in her molt in a corner of the tank. She picked kind shoves herself in a corner, but I left her alone. I actually went for a long drive to pick up a Brazilian Blue, and was gone for a few hours. She was moving when I left, but still when I returned. After a long while of no movement I touched her to see if I could help, but she was already gone. I am so sick right now. I know you guys understand. I don't breed them, I have them as valued pets. I fought hard to get my wife to agree to the ten I have. She was about 3.5 inches. Thanks for letting me vent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 4


----------



## CommanderBacon (May 13, 2020)

Jonathan Delgado said:


> I lost my GBB during a molt today.


I'm so sorry. That really sucks


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 13, 2020)

Jonathan Delgado said:


> I lost my GBB during a molt today.
> 
> I don't know where else to turn. My family doesn't understand how I can be sick to my stomach over losing my little Blue. I wish I would have reacted faster. She got stuck in her molt in a corner of the tank. She picked kind shoves herself in a corner, but I left her alone. I actually went for a long drive to pick up a Brazilian Blue, and was gone for a few hours. She was moving when I left, but still when I returned. After a long while of no movement I touched her to see if I could help, but she was already gone. I am so sick right now. I know you guys understand. I don't breed them, I have them as valued pets. I fought hard to get my wife to agree to the ten I have. She was about 3.5 inches. Thanks for letting me vent.


When you take responsibility for another living entity, you cannot help but to form attachments. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise, it’s part of human nature. And if the life that you've cared for and nurtured...dies and is gone...the loss is real.

I am so sorry that this happened. It’s hard...and I understand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonathan Delgado (May 13, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> When you take responsibility for another living entity, you cannot help but to form attachments. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise, it’s part of human nature. And if the life that you've cared for and nurtured...dies and is gone...the loss is real.
> 
> I am so sorry that this happened. It’s hard...and I understand.


Thank you so much. It is true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 14, 2020)

*Trouble Child (GBB#3)* came out of its web tunnel and was working on expanding its web. This sling has given me such fits since I first got it. Unlike ANY of the other Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, this sling likes a moist substrate. I don't get it.




GBB#3 is usually holed up in its lair, deep in the webbing under its hide. I seldom catch this sling away from the safety of its webbing. So I actually haven't seen this particular spider in months, other than it’s front legs as it lays in wait, followed by a flash of movement...and the prey is gone...sucked into the webbing.

Tonight was one of those rare moments when I actually get to look at it, see it. It looks much prettier than the other slings, though a bit gangly.




The sling had just lunged at the roach and missed. Now the roach is frozen and unmoving, and the sling is trying to decide if it actually had food in its webbing...or just wishful thinking. That's the way I left them, when I put the enclosure back into the cabinet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EpicEpic (May 15, 2020)

I finally found a specimen I couldn't resist!

A 3" female! Exactly what I was looking for!

She'll be here in 2 weeks!

I'll post a pic of the set up when I get to it, and a picture of her when she arrives....

And hopefully a big beautiful web castle shortly thereafter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Turfrantula (May 15, 2020)

I bought my Gbb cuddles from some woman on craigslist. He was my first t and i was excited to find one around  town. So a 15min drive and $20 later i had my first t. At first it had a hide that it webbed  up then just started scaling the side of the enclosure. And now a year later HE spends most of the time up in the corner on branches surveying his domain. Hes all leggy and has a tiny abdomen and for the most part pissy. Threat posture when i fill his water dish. But what do you expect from a young man with love on the brain. Gbbs are by far one of the most beautiful ts. A guy here in Ohio asked if id be willing to trade him cuddles for a golden knee and a az blonde. He want to breed cuddles and i told him no. Cuddles is my little buddy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smotzer (May 15, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> I finally found a specimen I couldn't resist!
> 
> A 3" female! Exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> ...


Congrats man!!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## EpicEpic (May 15, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> I picked up two spiders from Joe Rossi on November 9th at a show and chatted with him a while. During the course of the conversation, he showed me how he received his shipments and pulled out a baggie with several vials containing GBB slings in them. I casually mentioned that despite having around 45 Ts, that was the most popular species that I didn't own, and he handed me one and said, "Well, you do now!"
> (I buy from Joe a lot.)
> View attachment 344262
> 
> ...


So Joe IS as   in person as he is in on the phone/text messages, huh?!

Recently got 3 of my spiders from him! Seems like a grade A guy!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 16, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> So Joe IS as   in person as he is in on the phone/text messages, huh?!
> 
> Recently got 3 of my spiders from him! Seems like a grade A guy!


He's pretty cool, very knowledgeable, and an all around good person.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 17, 2020)

*Carapace Differences*




I have 5 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings, and I’m noticing differences in their carapaces. They were all roughly the same size, when I bought them back in early October, all were right at or around 3/4”.

3 of the slings are like the sling shown above. The carapace is a bronzy gold color.




2 of the slings have a shinier gold carapace, and a more gangly structure. GBB #3...and the sling imaged above, both have shinier carapaces than the other 3 slings.




Here is GBB#3. It went through a rough spell, quit eating and just was not doing well in a bone dry enclosure, like the others. It’s now a moult or two behind the other slings, so it’s smaller...but its carapace has a very bright gold color. If you note the legs, the full blue has not come in yet. It'll have blue legs with it's next moult.

I haven’t sexed these slings as yet, I’m patiently waiting for their next moult. But I’m wondering.

In the fall I’ll be ordering another set of Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings, and bring them up behind this group. This species will be my first serious breeding project.


----------



## Andy Powell (May 18, 2020)

I really want one but there are very expensive for some reason, it isn't like they are a rare species. Is it because there are very sought after?


----------



## rdmartinez (May 18, 2020)

Andy Powell said:


> I really want one but there are very expensive for some reason, it isn't like they are a rare species. Is it because there are very sought after?


Because they are a pain to breed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 18, 2020)

rdmartinez said:


> Because they are a pain to breed


I'm hearing both sides of the fence on this...

Mostly when I read about them, and research them on the internet, this species sounds like it's so hard to breed and is known for killing the male.

But when I talk directly with a few breeders...not exactly that same story. But I will explore this...

I'm thinking that the pricing is more a reflection of _financial supply and demand_ parameters. It's definitely a beautiful spider. It has lots of demand in the hobby. Newbies to the Hobby drool over them, in their posts, all the time. So breeders always have a market...

Think if Lasiodora parahybana could only produce 1/10th the offspring in an egg sac....what would that do to the price of that species?


----------



## rdmartinez (May 18, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> I'm hearing both sides of the fence on this...
> 
> Mostly when I read about them, and research them on the internet, this species sounds like it's so hard to breed and is known for killing the male.
> 
> But when I talk directly with a few breeders...not exactly that same story. But I will explore this...


I talked with some breeders here in the Philippines. He has 8 Matured Females and 3 Matured Males. None of the Males died during sexy time, but, all of the 3 lost a limb or two. Been searching a lot on how to breed them because I bought some Matured Females and a lone Mature Male.

Maybe the breeders that you’ve talked to found the secret to breed them succesfully. Do they use a neutral breeding ground? An enclosure unique to both the Female and Male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 18, 2020)

rdmartinez said:


> I talked with some breeders here in the Philippines. He has 8 Matured Females and 3 Matured Males. None of the Males died during sexy time, but, all of the 3 lost a limb or two. Been searching a lot on how to breed them because I bought some Matured Females and a lone Mature Male.
> 
> Maybe the breeders that you’ve talked to found the secret to breed them succesfully. Do they use a neutral breeding ground? An enclosure unique to both the Female and Male.


That sounds like a rough date.  (Emphasis Mine)

My notes indicate that setup to breeding is critical...the breeding itself takes place in a tank large enough to hold both male & female enclosures and the breeder is actively present to ensure that all goes well. But preparations for initiating breeding for the female is pretty important...at least that is what I've been told by several sources and is in my notes. 

Though I must admit that I do have one source that bred them years ago and was telling me that....yeah...not the easiest spider to breed.

I'm interested in hearing your breeding attempts...as you get closer, I'll share my notes privately with you...Yes? 

If you would like, we could  approach this together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdmartinez (May 18, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> That sounds like a rough date.  (Emphasis Mine)
> 
> My notes indicate that setup to breeding is critical...the breeding itself takes place in a tank large enough to hold both enclosures and the breeder is actively present to ensure that all goes well. But preparations for initiating breeding in the female is pretty important...at least that is what I've been told by several sources and is in my notes. Though I must admit that I do have one source that breed them years ago and was telling me that....yeah...not the easiest spider to breed.
> 
> I'm interested in hearing your breeding attempts...as you get closer, I'll share my notes privately with you...Yes? We could  approach this together.


You will hear from me when I start breeding them, hopefully, the quarantine here ends so that I can start asap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 18, 2020)

rdmartinez said:


> You will hear from me when I start breeding them, hopefully, the quarantine here ends so that I can start asap.


Okay...that's a plan. Stay in touch; we'll share information and walk ourselves through the process and share results...just like research in college. 

I'm going to attempt at least 3 females more is better. How many females are you planning to bring up to speed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdmartinez (May 18, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> Okay...that's a plan. Stay in touch; we'll share information and walk ourselves through the process and share results...just like research in college.
> 
> I'm going to attempt at least 3 females more is better. How many females are you planning to bring up to speed?


Sure thing. My notes are a bit scribbled up atm. Thinking that my problem will be Temperature manipulation since it is quite hot in our country.

I only have one Matured Female with a sclerotized spermatheca, she is at 5.5 inches. Still waiting for my 4.5 and 4 inch Females to hit maturity to breed them and I am planning to get more females, probably around 5 minimum, to inrease the chances of getting at least one gravid Female. I will write a detailed report at the breeding section. Good luck to us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## 8toesdown (May 19, 2020)

This thread definitely got me to pull the trigger on a GBB sling. Inspired by @Colorado Ts i think I’m going to get two more next month if I can and have three in my collection to observe. This is my second T btw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 19, 2020)

8toesdown said:


> This thread definitely got me to pull the trigger on a GBB sling. Inspired by @Colorado Ts i think I’m going to get two more next month if I can and have three in my collection to observe. This is my second T btw.


Very Happy to have you join the club.   

Let us know when they come in...better yet, post images and describe your experiences with this cool species. Describe how you learned of the GBB, your enclosure, etc.


----------



## EpicEpic (May 19, 2020)

This is my first ever GBB enclosure! Between shopping and setting up, I reaaaaally hope that I got this right. But please be honest 

No waterbowl as it wont be here for another few days!

2.5-3" girl!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smotzer (May 19, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> This is my first ever GBB enclosure! Between shopping and setting up, I reaaaaally hope that I got this right. But please be honest
> 
> No waterbowl as it wont be here for another few days!
> 
> 2.5-3" girl!


looks good!! with mine i found that it never used the hide i gave it, so i removed it and gave it another anchor point, and it made its own web hide. Now that its completely webbed up i think it feels very secure it doesnt even move off the top of the web if i come near it and sometimes only moves a tiny bit when i take off the lid for feeding. 

Enjoy your new C. cyaneopubescens!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 19, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> This is my first ever GBB enclosure! Between shopping and setting up, I reaaaaally hope that I got this right. But please be honest
> 
> No waterbowl as it wont be here for another few days!
> 
> 2.5-3" girl!


It looks fine to me...height not really an issue with this species...I actually like extra height in a GBB enclosure, so that I can open the unit and not destroy their webbing. If you are ripping apart webbing every time you open the enclosure, the spider thinks it’s constantly being attacked, just never seems to settle in. 

2.5” to 3” female...you dawg. How did you score that? I've been looking to pickup 3 females in that size range.

I like the skull....but then again, I have issues.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smotzer (May 19, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> 2.5” to 3” female...you dawg. How did you score that? I've been looking to pickup 3 females in that size range.


ive actually seen a few go up for sale on here in the last week or two!


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 19, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> ive actually seen a few go up for sale on here in the last week or two!


Then I need to pull out my head, and start paying attention....


----------



## Smotzer (May 19, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> Then I need to pull out my head, and start paying attention....


Ill keep an eye out for you! if i see any come up ill shoot you a message!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EpicEpic (May 19, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> It looks fine to me...height not really an issue with this species...I actually like extra height in a GBB enclosure, so that I can open the unit and not destroy their webbing. If you are ripping apart webbing every time you open the enclosure, the spider thinks it’s constantly being attacked, just never seems to settle in.
> 
> 2.5” to 3” female...you dawg. How did you score that? I've been looking to pickup 3 females in that size range.
> 
> I like the skull....but then again, I have issues.


Thank you so much for the thumbs up and the compliments. The skull should look really cool webbed up, and the plants can easily be adjusted so they are not near the top!

Between the skull the hide and the plants which spread around easily, I think I should have enough anchor points!

As for how I scored it? I was looking for EXACTLY what I ordered. Pretty much daily. When I saw it, It was ordered within 5 minutes LOL. I wasnt going to take a chance at losing her!!!

The hide was too large so I cut it with a saw and one of the bottom corners is a bit on the sharp side...but i digged it in pretty well...thst shouldn't be a problem with a GBB right?

Once again appreciate the love 

Also I patted it down as best I could but its tough when bone dry. They should web over it until they feel comfy correct?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8toesdown (May 19, 2020)

I got her in the mail this morning from Pinchers and Pokies. This image was taken right after I put her in the enclosure. I came back a few hours later, literally I just went to micro center and came back and she had ALREADY started webbing stuff. So crazy. Wasn’t expecting that, I thought it would take a few days at least. She’s about 3/4”. This was my first time ever unboxing a T, the first one I got I purchased at a reptile store. Everything went smoothly though, I’ve watched a lot of videos so I had all the things: catch cup. Tweezers. New enclosure set up and ready. But she was a sweetie and just walked right in. No issues at all. 

I have it in a small container that I got from hobby lobby. I think it’s the golf ball one? This seems big enough for now but I did purchase one size up just Incase.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 19, 2020)

8toesdown said:


> I got her in the mail this morning from Pinchers and Pokies. This image was taken right after I put her in the enclosure. I came back a few hours later, literally I just went to micro center and came back and she had ALREADY started webbing stuff. So crazy. Wasn’t expecting that, I thought it would take a few days at least. She’s about 3/4”. This was my first time ever unboxing a T, the first one I got I purchased at a reptile store. Everything went smoothly though, I’ve watched a lot of videos so I had all the things: catch cup. Tweezers. New enclosure set up and ready. But she was a sweetie and just walked right in. No issues at all.
> 
> I have it in a small container that I got from hobby lobby. I think it’s the golf ball one? This seems big enough for now but I did purchase one size up just Incase.


They are such fun spiders...you will be very happy.

*7 Month Itch*

I received my slings back in early October 2019. When they arrived, they were all right around 3/4”...very good consistent size determination and quality control at Fear Not Tarantulas.




The other night I sat down and went through all my slings taking images. I really enjoy doing this, taking notes, keeping a journal of what I've done and what I plan to do. How many of you enjoy recording this type of visual data with your slings?

Once I got through my other slings and worked my way to my GBBs, I got out a ruler to determine size. It did not go well...maybe next time I’ll try a set of calipers. I need to figure out a method for measuring slings inside a small cube, when the sling is not nicely stretched out. So I had to fall back on visual estimations. Not bad though, I’m actually good at estimating distances, a skill I had to learn in a previous career...




So for the most part, I was doing my best to estimate size of each of my slings. I wanted to get a grasp of their growth after 7 months under my care. Is the growth steady, is it slow...or about right? These are details that will become apparent with future groups of slings...




Of the 5 slings, 3 of them are really getting close to the 3” mark. 1 is definitely on the far side of 2.5” and 2 of them are close close close to 2.75”. Every time I tried to measure them, they'd slip into their webbing or show a stress pose...I mean seriously.




My two remaining slings are on the smaller side. GBB #3 has had a rough go of it, and is behind the others in size. It’s right around 1.5” to 1.75”. Hard to tell with that one...I hides alot more than the others. I only saw it real good for the first time in months...last week. Now it is regularly on the sides of the container...nicely stretched for measuring...then I get out the ruler, and it slips into its web tunnel. 




The last sling is gangly and I’m waiting for it to moult into its blue legs...just one moult away from being there. That sling is over 2”, and tight around 2.25” +/-. It is way over due for a moult...what gives?




I don’t know if this is good growth or not. This is my first group of Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings.

I keep them in 4X4X4 AMAC boxes. The cabinet where I keep them is temperature regulated to 79 degrees. And I usually feed them twice a week.

Those of you that have kept this species, what have you seen? What growth rates have you experienced? How have you kept your slings?

Curious minds would like to know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## EpicEpic (May 22, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> *7 Month Itch*
> 
> I received my slings back in early October 2019. When they arrived, they were all right around 3/4”...very good consistent size determination and quality control at Fear Not Tarantulas.
> 
> ...


I have a 2.5-3" female coming from Fear Not this Wednesday!

I wonder if our spoods are sac mates!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 22, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> I have a 2.5-3" female coming from Fear Not this Wednesday!
> 
> I wonder if our spoods are sac mates!


If that were true...then I'm doing just fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EpicEpic (May 22, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> If that were true...then I'm doing just fine.


Very real possibility as I know she was bred by them!

I could probably ask for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metallattorney (May 23, 2020)

Mine had a bad day today.  I tried to feed him a super worm but it burrowed through his web tunnel before he had a chance to get it.  Which meant I had to take apart his entire enclosure to get it back out, thus destroying his web tunnel.  Next time I'll be sure to pre-kill superworms.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cyriocosmus (May 24, 2020)

I've got a small GBB sling, got it about 3 weeks ago I guess. So far it was a very pleasant surprise, webbing up everything, feeding on everything I throw inside, being visible most of the time.. it's probably a bit too much of a semi-arboreal setup, but there's also a lot of soil to burrow in if it wants to. It didn't bother burrowing or using the nice cork hide I gave it so far, though. Just made up its own web hide and expanding it over half the enclosure. I love big webs, so it worked its way up my list of favorites quite quickly. Sadly I just can't seem to take nice pictures of it, somehow they always end up blurry.
Can't wait for this little guy to grow into a beautiful adult for me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deuteromycete (May 25, 2020)

Chroma Trigger said:


> With the right contacts, a male tarantula can net you half an egg sac of slings. Plus an unharmed male, if it all goes down well. Sure, it's unfortunate for wanting 1 female T of a certain species, but at least it was a GBB and not a B. Hamorii that you raised for years...


I heard that gbb are pricey because the females are notorious for killing the males after but I don't have any breeding or gbb experience to know if that is true.


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 25, 2020)

Deuteromycete said:


> I heard that gbb are pricey because the females are notorious for killing the males after but I don't have any breeding or gbb experience to know if that is true.


I've heard that if you want to breed one female, you'll need at least 3 males...and hope that one survives to mate with the female.

I've also heard that if the female is properly preconditioned, before mating, one male should work for 3 females.

In a couple years, I'll hopefully know which is true.

*Changes They are a Comin*...Again

The slings have all let their webs start to fall  apart. They had such beautiful webbing, elaborate web tunnels, just awesome. They seem to be neglecting upkeep on their webs. Very surprising and unexpected behavior.




Feeding is strong, they all seem to be voracious and starving. I’m feeding them on Sundays and Thursdays...but, to me, their abdomens look noticeably smaller than they did weeks ago.




GBB#3 has been showing lots of stress poses for the last 2 few weeks. It’s been hanging on the sides of the enclosure, right by the vent holes. It abandoned its web, has stayed off the substrate and has been refusing food.

So...I carefully dug out all the moist substrate and replaced it with bone dry substrate. This morning the sling was back in its web and tore into the prey item as soon as it hit the web.

I have come to the conclusion that GBB#3 is broken...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chroma Trigger (May 31, 2020)

When my GBB was a sling, it seemed to hate water and moisture. I once used a dropper to place a few drops on the elaborate webbing and my sling switched to the other side of the enclosure to build a new home. Simply abandoned all that hard work. Never used the dropper since, but I provide a water dish at the opposite side of her enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chebe6886 (May 31, 2020)

I’ll just say this... GBB was the first tarantula I bought and will likely be the last I hang on to if I ever completely leave the hobby

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rusted180 (Jun 8, 2020)

_shat are/were your 1st impressions?

kinda jumpy/skittish! but cute! gave me a threat pose several days later when i was pulling out some moss that had some mold on there... i was pouring water on the moss... since then switched to a very small water bowl. 

What do you like/dislike about the species?
Love this T! a lot personality and eats like a pig compared to my 1/4 inch hentzi

How does the GBB compare to other species that you’ve kept?
more livelier than my california spider ( thought it was a rosea but i confirmed it was a cali T. ) had some emperor scorpions but both T and scorp has long passed away in the early 00's. Plus im sure as a kid in the early 90s when i first got them... i didnt know what I was doing with my pets. 
Long answer short: I dont have any before that i can accurately compare too except that this is more livelier than my first T in the early 90s.

How many have you kept? Or even how do you keep the various age groups of GBBs?_ 
just one so far... almost an inch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Degreef Steve (Jun 9, 2020)

hello,

i just started this hobby, and had already a lot of time love for tarantula's because they are such fasinating creatures. 
If you see them in al there glory they demand respect. that is what you always need to have for them.

i have 2 sling now of GBB and love them with al my heart even if i posses them just for a few days now.

they have there new enclosure now and i noticed that one of them is already starting on building its web.

it is so nice to witness them working on there own homes.

so here is a picture of my two little cuties that i already love so much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jun 10, 2020)

*Another Moult Cycle?*

 For the past week and a half the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings have been really hit and miss on feeding. There was no visual queues for me to go on, abdomens actually looked slim...I was starting to get concerned, because they are usually such strong feeders. Then couple this feeding behavior with the fact that their web were looking so forlorn and unkept. 

Today I was going through the slings and checking every things over...found 2 moults among the GBB slings. Was not expecting that...they didn't even look fat in the abdomen and getting ready to moult. Both slings that moulted must have gone into overtime...their webs have really extended and it’s very obvious that the slings have been putting a lot of work into repairs and expansion.

Surprise, surprise...down only two of them feeding, so I'm a bit surprised by these events.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Jun 10, 2020)

I should have shared earlier, but overwhelming word problems and all..

I got mine at an expo in early January, my second tarantula. My only experience before that was my Lasiodora parahybana, Hairy, that I received in October at 2.5 inches and is now 4 inches, 1/3 monster, 1/3 clown, and 1/3 pet rock. He will forever be my first love <3

Bumble Bee was 1 inch when I brought it home, a complete angel who gave me no problems when rehousing. Molted less than a month later, on February 2nd, the day before my birthday. A couple of weeks later moved into the small kritter keeper, again with zero problems. Webbed up it's favorite purple flowers, and molted again on April 6th. It is now 2.5 inches and currently refusing food so another molt is near! Hopefully I can get the next molt out for examination before it gets destroyed so I can finally stop calling it "it", lol. It has become more skittish than it seemed to be at first, I found this out when I told the hubs to gently nudge it with the paintbrush towards the roach, at which point it took off all over the place and it's a good thing he is faster than I am because he managed to get the lid shut just in time to see it zoom across it before doing 3 more laps and landing in the water dish. It was fine, but I cried and didn't stop worrying for days. I have since vowed to never ever ever do anything in that enclosure without a second set of eyes and hands available. Even with it's newfound skittishness, and it's complete lack of cooperation regarding where it normally hangs out near the vents where I can't see it very well, it's been a joy to raise and watch grow. Hopefully next rehouse I will manage to arrange it in a way that makes it web up a more central location  

As you'll see in the pics, I gave it two very adequate hides and a golden water dish, do you think it uses any of it? Of course not. Purple flower obsessed. That's probably what I get for naming it Bumble Bee.




Apologies for the bad quality pics, i need to get a better camera.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Jun 15, 2020)

My dumb little GBB seems to have finally figured out how to hunt.   Tagged a cricket so fast last night and she's usually pretty slow on the uptake. Now if only she would figure out how to moult and show me the amazing colours that I know she can have! I really do think she has no idea what kind of spider she is.

Anyone else have issues in the past/present of GBBs being a little...special?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ratmilk (Jun 15, 2020)

Got a juvie GBB the other day. She's gorgeous but I've been itchy and my tongue feels weird ever since she arrived. Suspecting urticating hairs in the air. Not to mention I just looked at her wrong and she just kicked at me 
She's in a very low kritter keeper at the moment. I'm upgrading her to a taller tank with ventilation in the sides and back so hoping that will help with the itching.
If not, expect to see a GBB looking for a new owner soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Jun 15, 2020)

ratmilk said:


> Got a juvie GBB the other day. She's gorgeous but I've been itchy and my tongue feels weird ever since she arrived. Suspecting urticating hairs in the air. Not to mention I just looked at her wrong and she just kicked at me
> She's in a very low kritter keeper at the moment. I'm upgrading her to a taller tank with ventilation in the sides and back so hoping that will help with the itching.
> If not, expect to see a GBB looking for a new owner soon


What a beauty! Sorry about the hairs on your tongue though.


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jun 18, 2020)

*Moult Cycle...Weight Loss*




My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings are going through another moult cycle. The big thing I noticed after this moult is that the slings are all looking very thin in the abdomen.

The sling pictured above is the only one I was able to image, and its the fattest of the slings; 3 have moulted, 2 have yet to do so. The other two slings that have moulted have abdomens that are noticeably smaller than the one pictured. I need to get a couple shots of the others, to show in a clearer sense, what I’m talking about.

I’m going to start giving them either extra feedings per week or stick to the same schedule but with larger portions at each feeding.

So, more images coming...

To me, they look skinny...thoughts?


----------



## viper69 (Jun 18, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> *Moult Cycle...Weight Loss*
> 
> View attachment 349364
> 
> ...


I’ve raised these from sling to maturity.

They have a leaner build than our Brachy friends.

As slings they can certainly pop a fairly large abdomen. But all specimens are different, the one pictured looks fine to me.

The ones not observed sound like they could use more food by what you described.


----------



## KaroKoenig (Jun 18, 2020)

What Viper said. If you manage to make a _Chromatopelma _abdomen look anywhere near like a _Brachypelma _or other stockier-built terrestrials, you'd be better off eating all those crickets yourself. I heard they're tasty grilled with hot sauce. I can't verify that. Only had locust so far.


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jun 18, 2020)

viper69 said:


> I’ve raised these from sling to maturity.
> 
> They have a leaner build than our Brachy friends.
> 
> ...





KaroKoenig said:


> What Viper said. If you manage to make a _Chromatopelma _abdomen look anywhere near like a _Brachypelma _or other stockier-built terrestrials, you'd be better off eating all those crickets yourself. I heard they're tasty grilled with hot sauce. I can't verify that. Only had locust so far.



The slings were always a bit bit stocky. But with this last moult, they have all become much leaner in both frame and fullness of their abdomens.

Thank you both for the sound advice, I'll post images and updates as I get them.

*Photo Capture...Abdomen Size.*




I have noticed that with this most recent moult, the slings have lost weight, abdomens are noticeably trimmer, and the feeding response of the slings is stronger than usual. They are acting like they are starving.

Of the 5 slings, 3 have moulted, one will moult soon and my problem child GBB#3 will moult when the planets align properly. So here is one of the slings that that lost weight, this one moulted about 2weeks ago and is noticeably smaller in the abdomen following this moult. 

Is it normal for this species trim-out and lose weight at a certain moult? The abdomens on the slings are much smaller than before this moult....Thoughts?


----------



## Smotzer (Jun 19, 2020)

@Colorado Ts My GBB molted and got rid of the tan legs and grew at least .25in just in the legs. It’s got some long blue legs now!! Hit the 2in mark. It’s about to be rehoused in a few days once it’s fully hardened up!


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jun 19, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> @Colorado Ts My GBB molted and got rid of the tan legs and grew at least .25in just in the legs. It’s got some long blue legs now!! Hit the 2in mark. It’s about to be rehoused in a few days once it’s fully hardened up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine are about one moult ahead of you...


----------



## Smotzer (Jun 19, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> Mine are about one moult ahead of you...


I think you may be right. I just got a measurement without the front legs fully extended and it’s 2in, pretty decent growth rate was about 1/2in( never got a true measurement on it) , when I got it a think in end of January or maybe feb. so that makes 1.5in of growth in around 5 -6 months. With I believe 4 molts in that time which. So that’s something like .3in average growth per molt. Obviously not that exact measurement but an average.


----------



## Androxian (Jun 19, 2020)

Guys I just picked up my first one in a trade for a young male G. pulchripes (about 3.5 inches or so) and it's a confirmed female sitting at around 2.5 inches. It's also a confirmed nightmare. I can't open the enclosure at all without getting hairs kicked at me or her bolting straight out of the enclosure. Luckily the way my shelves are set up she can't get past the edge of the shelf, and I'm fortunate because if she gets behind my computer, I will never find this female GBB, it will be gone.

I do have to take into consideration that I as the keeper have been extremely stressed lately and so when Calypso decides it's time to run and I have to stop everything I'm doing and get the catch cup, it becomes quite frustrating.

Is this just how they are as juveniles? Does the skittishness go away as an adult? Right now she's the crown jewel of my collection and I'm keeping her to the end no matter what, but man I need a break..

Calypso -

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smotzer (Jun 19, 2020)

Androxian said:


> Guys I just picked up my first one in a trade for a male G. pulchripes and it's a confirmed female. It's also a confirmed nightmare. I can't open the enclosure at all without getting hairs kicked at me or her bolting straight out of the enclosure. Luckily the way my shelves are set up she can't get past the edge of the shelf, and I'm fortunate because if she gets behind my computer, I will never find this female GBB, it will be gone.
> 
> I do have to take into consideration that I as the keeper have been extremely stressed lately and so when Calypso decides it's time to run and I have to stop everything I'm doing and get the catch cup, it becoming quite frustrating.
> 
> Is this just how they are as juveniles? Does the skittishness go away as an adult? Right now she's the crown jewel of my collection and I'm keeping her to the end no matter what, but man I need a break..


What is the enclosure like? Mine has not shown any of those behaviors, when I open the lid it may move a bit but other than that it stays right out in the open on top of the webbing. It’s never even attempted to bolt or flick hairs at me.


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jun 19, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> I think you may be right. I just got a measurement without the front legs fully extended and it’s 2in, pretty decent growth rate was about 1/2in( never got a true measurement on it) , when I got it a think in end of January or maybe feb. so that makes 1.5in of growth in around 5 -6 months. With I believe 4 molts in that time which. So that’s something like .3in average growth per molt. Obviously not that exact measurement but an average.


So based on what I'm documenting, there is the moult where the slings lose their tan lag markings and gain their blue legs. Then the moult immediately following that moult is when they trim out, and their abdomens get  noticeably  smaller.

This is what I'm seeing with my slings right now...and they have really lost that boxy body shape, and developed a long gangly body shape.



Androxian said:


> Guys I just picked up my first one in a trade for a young male G. pulchripes (about 3.5 inches or so) and it's a confirmed female sitting at around 2.5 inches. It's also a confirmed nightmare. I can't open the enclosure at all without getting hairs kicked at me or her bolting straight out of the enclosure. Luckily the way my shelves are set up she can't get past the edge of the shelf, and I'm fortunate because if she gets behind my computer, I will never find this female GBB, it will be gone.
> 
> I do have to take into consideration that I as the keeper have been extremely stressed lately and so when Calypso decides it's time to run and I have to stop everything I'm doing and get the catch cup, it becomes quite frustrating.
> 
> Is this just how they are as juveniles? Does the skittishness go away as an adult? Right now she's the crown jewel of my collection and I'm keeping her to the end no matter what, but man I need a break..


Mine have never been overly skittish, they will kick hairs on occasion, but that is so infrequent that it is surprising when it happens.

My Dolichothele diamantinensis slings...now there is a story. When I first got them, I kept them in 3.25 oz soufflé cups. And every time that I opened the enclosures they bolted...and they are Uber Fast...When I was opening the enclosure, I was disturbing their webbing, almost destroying it, so it was a fricken nightmare.

Once I rehoused the slings into larger enclosures, that did not disturb their webbing...all the skittishness ended. So proper housing makes a huge difference in sling behavior.

So look at the enclosure that you are using, does it bother the spider when you open it? It could just be a matter of rehousing the sling into a different home.


----------



## Smotzer (Jun 19, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> So based on what I'm documenting, there is the moult where the slings lose their tan lag markings and gain their blue legs. Then the moult immediately following that moult is when they trim out, and their abdomens get  noticeably  smaller.
> 
> This is what I'm seeing with my slings right now...and they have really lost that boxy body shape, and developed a long gangly body shape.


I noticed that with this molt that it got much more leggy and lost some of the more compact structure that its previously had. The abdomen is smaller than it was, I regret to say it ate slightly more than I like to normally feed. It happens though.


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jun 19, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> I noticed that with this molt that it got much more leggy and lost some of the more compact structure that its previously had. The abdomen is smaller than it was, I regret to say it ate slightly more than I like to normally feed. It happens though.


Just wait till they moult again, it is striking the change in their physical structure...they really get longer, more gangly legs, and their abdomens shrink away...and their feeding response becomes even more pronounced. That is what I've noticed from this latest moult.

3 of the 5 slings have moulted, 1 will be moulting soon, and then there’s my problem child...GBB#3 should be getting its blue legs on this next moult.


----------



## Smotzer (Jun 19, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> Just wait till they moult again, it is striking the change in their physical structure...they really get longer, more gangly legs, and their abdomens shrink away...and their feeding response becomes even more pronounced. That is what I've noticed from this latest moult.
> 
> 3 of the 5 slings have moulted, 1 will be moulting soon, and then there’s my problem child...GBB#3 should be getting its blue legs on this next moult.


Okay I will definitely keep an eye of for that in a couple months!!

are you rehousing with this new molt? 
I’m rehousing this week.  Mine Is in 3.75x3.75x4.25 box and I’m going to give it a little bigger more rectangular enclosure. Right now the water dish is unusable and unremovable because it webbed over a plant on top of it. it’s part of the reason I want to rehouse so I can be able to for at least a while,remove and clean the water dish.I could go a size bigger but this GBB in the small enclosure is very relaxed and secure so I’m not upsizing tremendously, tohopefully keep it acting the same.


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jun 19, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Okay I will definitely keep an eye of for that in a couple months!!
> 
> are you rehousing with this new molt?
> I’m rehousing this week.  Mine Is in 3.75x3.75x4.25 box and I’m going to give it a little bigger more rectangular enclosure. Right now the water dish is unusable and unremovable because it webbed over a plant on top of it. it’s part of the reason I want to rehouse so I can be able to for at least a while,remove and clean the water dish.I could go a size bigger but this GBB in the small enclosure is very relaxed and secure so I’m not upsizing tremendously, tohopefully keep it acting the same.


I'm getting closer and closer to needing a rehouse for these guys. The GBB slings are all 2.5” to 3” in length...so yeah the 4X4X4 AMAC boxes are getting cramped.

Right at the moment, I'm setting up 8 enclosures for my Phormictopus sp southern hispaniola slings. They have grown so fast they shot right past the GBBs, so they get new homes first.


----------



## Smotzer (Jun 19, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> I'm getting closer and closer to needing a rehouse for these guys. The GBB slings are all 2.5” to 3” in length...so yeah the 4X4X4 AMAC boxes are getting cramped.
> 
> Right at the moment, I'm setting up 8 enclosures for my Phormictopus sp southern hispaniola slings. They have grown so fast they shot right past the GBBs, so they get new homes first.


Gotcha!! Yeah mine could probably stay for one more molt it’s so webbed up there’s hardly any room for him, and I need to have access to the water again.

wow really they leaped up in size that quickly!?? I feel like it wasnt that long ago that you got them!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Transrights (Jun 19, 2020)

KaroKoenig said:


> I heard they're tasty grilled with hot sauce. I can't verify that.


Dried and salted crickets are pretty tasty.... and crunchy. I can confirm as much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Androxian (Jun 19, 2020)

@Colorado Ts @Smotzer Here's her enclosure. It's 8.5in L x 6.5in W x 6 in H with a hide and a piece of cork bark to be used as an anchorpoint for her web. Is this not adequate? If not I would greatly appreciate any input to make her home better. I'm approximating that she'll last probably 3ish molts until I'll have to rehouse her?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jun 19, 2020)

Androxian said:


> @Colorado Ts @Smotzer Here's her enclosure. It's 8.5in L x 6.5in W x 6 in H with a hide and a piece of cork bark to be used as an anchorpoint for her web. Is this not adequate? If not I would greatly appreciate any input to make her home better. I'm approximating that she'll last probably 3ish molts until I'll have to rehouse her?


It looks a bit large, but it looks fine. You could easily keep the spider in that enclosure until it’s 5”+, then move it to something just a tad bigger, or not your choice. But everything looks fine to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Androxian (Jun 19, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> It looks a bit large, but it looks fine. You could easily keep the spider in that enclosure until it’s 5”+, then move it to something just a tad bigger, or not your choice. But everything looks fine to me.


Cool, good to know that everything is good for her. I want her to live life to the fullest as much as she can and it's my job as the keeper to simulate nature as best I can while she's in the enclosure. I have other bits of cork bark and some fake plant leaves, do you think if I put them in the middle of the enclosure, she'll anchor to more points? Like she doesn't seem to ever walk on the substrate, she tends to keep to the web so if I add more cork bark pieces in the middle of that picture, it would be better for her in terms of webbing her home up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jun 19, 2020)

Androxian said:


> Cool, good to know that everything is good for her. I want her to live life to the fullest as much as she can and it's my job as the keeper to simulate nature as best I can while she's in the enclosure. I have other bits of cork bark and some fake plant leaves, do you think if I put them in the middle of the enclosure, she'll anchor to more points? Like she doesn't seem to ever walk on the substrate, she tends to keep to the web so if I add more cork bark pieces in the middle of that picture, it would be better for her in terms of webbing her home up?


You are currently setup very much as a sling enclosure, perfect to grow out the spider towards its juvenile and adult sizes. It wouldn’t hurt at all to add some more anchor points to the enclosure. Its pretty spartan, but that is very close to how I set up a basic sling grow out enclosure.

If you add more anchor points, you will see more webbing...without a doubt. And the enclosure is large enough that you could use it as an adult enclosure.

I’ll be moving my 5 slings into larger enclosures...after my Phormictopus are rehoused. I ordered the enclosures a couple hours ago. These new accommodations won’t be grow out enclosures, or an intermediate juvenile enclosure...they’ll be their final adult housing. And I’ll be adding much more in the way of anchor points and places to make web tunnels and hides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Androxian (Jun 21, 2020)

@Colorado Ts Yeah, I tend to keep my enclosures pretty spartan as well because I know the tarantula doesn't mind as long as the food keeps coming lol. Here is an updated enclosure, I added two more pieces of cork bark, one in the back corner where she seemed to be hanging out a lot and then one near the water dish but hopefully far enough away that it doesn't end up blanketed as well (I know it will). There is still a burrow in the enclosure from the G. pulchripes in the enclosure so what she chooses to do with it is up to her, but I really think the enclosure looks much better overall than it did last you saw it, which I appreciate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jun 21, 2020)

*Thinking about Rehousing my GBBs*




The slings lost their tan legs and gained their blue legs 2 moults ago. They still had what I would call a stocky build.




But with this last moult they have gotten gangly and they have grown in size. They need to be rehoused. I’m going to rehouse the Phormictopus first, then I’ll rehouse my GBBs


----------



## Stevecooperwa (Jun 21, 2020)

I have a GBB that I raised from a sling.   Grew really fast and hit mature male in about 2 years.    My male would constantly web almost his entire enclosure. From a sling up until his last molt, he was a good eater, but has now slowed down on his feeding.


----------



## Cyriocosmus (Jun 21, 2020)

My GBB has molted, really put on a good amount of size! It was very clearly showing signs of premolt - dark and big abdomen, hiding. Now its legs are a good tad darker and I can't wait for it to get those stunning all-blue legs!


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jun 21, 2020)

@Cyriocosmus & @Stevecooperwa 

You guys really need to post images...I just love to see what other people have.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Cyriocosmus (Jun 21, 2020)

@Colorado Ts I will once I get to take a proper picture! It's in its enclosure that's inside an old aquarium (my way to make things cat-proof, haha), so pics always end up blurry/not doing the colors justice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemannnni (Jun 21, 2020)

Ordering a C. Cyaneopubescens sling soon! Set up an enclosure in preparation. Any critiques? Suggestions? I'm not getting it until next week - so the enclosure will have time to dry out while I'm out and about in another state.


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jun 21, 2020)

Seemannnni said:


> Ordering a C. Cyaneopubescens sling soon! Set up an enclosure in preparation. Any critiques? Suggestions? I'm not getting it until next week - so the enclosure will have time to dry out while I'm out and about in another state.


That looks like a great sling enclosure. What size sling are you expecting?


----------



## Seemannnni (Jun 21, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> That looks like a great sling enclosure. What size sling are you expecting?


About 3/4" to an inch. I'm really hoping such stays consistent, but in case it's smaller, I've also created a smaller one.



Colorado Ts said:


> That looks like a great sling enclosure. What size sling are you expecting?


I think I should possibly increase the height, but I've never worked with slings before. Do you think this is suitable for an inch sling?


----------



## Androxian (Jun 21, 2020)

@Colorado Ts Just another quick question regarding feeding C. cyaneopubescens. I believe I read somewhere on this forum that if you have a GBB with an abdomen like a Brachypelma, you're doing it wrong. Is there an ideal size for the abdomen compared to the carapace that one should aim for? and if so approximately what size should one shoot for? I know as slings it's okay if their abdomens are slightly larger because they're babies growing up but once I get her to the juvenile/adult stage, I'd like to know what that ideal abdomen size is.



Seemannnni said:


> I think I should possibly increase the height, but I've never worked with slings before. Do you think this is suitable for an inch sling?


I would probably increase the depth just a tad, but you can always do that once the sling arrives and you get to see what size it actually is. So if it's the size you're expecting you should be fine, if it's a bit bigger, then perhaps considering giving it another inch/inch and half of room. But otherwise looks like a good sling enclosure!


----------



## Seemannnni (Jun 21, 2020)

Androxian said:


> I would probably increase the depth just a tad, but you can always do that once the sling arrives and you get to see what size it actually is. So if it's the size you're expecting you should be fine, if it's a bit bigger, then perhaps considering giving it another inch/inch and half of room. But otherwise looks like a good sling enclosure!


Yeah, I could only assume it depends on how big the sling is at the time of arrival! Thank you for your input.


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jun 21, 2020)

Seemannnni said:


> About 3/4" to an inch. I'm really hoping such stays consistent, but in case it's smaller, I've also created a smaller one.


I get that, the last few shipments that I’ve brought in...I had these nice 4X4X4 AMAC boxes prepared...Then the slings come in and it’s 2oz soufflé cups again...  



Seemannnni said:


> I think I should possibly increase the height, but I've never worked with slings before. Do you think this is suitable for an inch sling?


I would say that it’s just fine for a 1” sling.



Androxian said:


> @Colorado Ts Just another quick question regarding feeding C. cyaneopubescens. I believe I read somewhere on this forum that if you have a GBB with an abdomen like a Brachypelma, you're doing it wrong. Is there an ideal size for the abdomen compared to the carapace that one should aim for? and if so approximately what size should one shoot for? I know as slings it's okay if their abdomens are slightly larger because they're babies growing up but once I get her to the juvenile/adult stage, I'd like to know what that ideal abdomen size is.


The slings will have a blocky body shape from the time that they are tiny. There is a moult where they lose their tan legs and gain their blue legs. The moult right after that, the slings will really trim down a lot. So from that moult forward, they need to look slim, trim and gangly to have a proper body conformation; the carapace will be noticeably larger than the abdomen.




This juvenile moulted a few weeks ago. It’s lost the blocky body shape, it now has longer fore-legs and the abdomen has lost a lot of mass and is now noticeably smaller than the carapace. This is the normal body shape of an adult or juvenile GBB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kulticose (Jun 25, 2020)

GBBs are one of my favorite new worlds. They look beautiful, web like crazy, and are easy to find. Also, the coloration they have as slings look similar to the coloration of some dwarf species in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cyriocosmus (Jun 28, 2020)

Someone decided to throw a pose today. My sling really amazes me everytime I see it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chebe6886 (Jun 28, 2020)

It’s a girl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratmilk (Jun 30, 2020)

I rehoused my 9cm DLS GBB a week ago and love her new tank! She's so much more visible and has lots more anchor poiunts. Hopefully she'll start webbing soon...
I'm feeding a large mealworm once or twice a week at the moment. Is it enough or should I up her feeding?
View attachment VID-20200630-WA0011.mp4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemannnni (Jul 1, 2020)

Cat is finally home! Here's some photos. It has already webbed up the sides of the cup - not even two hours post rehouse. This is my first sling - any tips??

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jul 1, 2020)

Seemannnni said:


> .... This is my first sling - any tips??


I would say that from what I see in your pictures, it looks good. Keep the substrate dry, make that the sling has a water dish, and make sure that you include attachment ponts so that it can web.

*Rehousing my Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings*

My Phormictopus sp southern hispaniola slings are now rehoused. My Lasiodora parahybana had surprised me with its growth, so it has been rehoused.

Now its time to rehouse my GBB slings. Of the 5 slings, 4 of them are ready to be rehoused into larger enclosures. My trouble child, GBB#3, is still small enough that it is living quite comfortably in its 4X4X4 AMAC box.




I went ahead and set up all the enclosures.




The substrate is coco fibre. I added branches and twigs for attachment points. The water dish is a 2 oz soufflé cup.

The substrate is still too moist, so the enclosures are sitting outside on the deck, slowly drying out. I should be able to rehouse the 4 slings tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Seemannnni (Jul 1, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> I would say that from what I see in your pictures, it looks good. Keep the substrate dry, make that the sling has a water dish, and make sure that you include attachment ponts so that it can web.


Will do! It's already made quite the contraption.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jul 3, 2020)

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens Rehouse*

I setup the new enclosures a couple days ago. The coco fibre substrate was way too moist, so I set the enclosures outside to dry, yesterday was hot & breezy...dried out nicley.




I’m only rehousing 4 of the 5 slings. GBB #3 is behind in development compared to the others. I’ll rehouse that one at another time. The enclosure for GBB#3 is setup and ready, so I won’t need to complete that task.




Some of the slings are a solid 3”, while a couple are much closer to 3.5”. They did not enjoy leaving their old homes, several got agitated and a bit feisty. No hair kicking though, so that was nice.




I usually like to include some substrate from the old enclosure, into the new enclosure. I believe that the old substrate holds familiar smells and will help the spider reduce stress and get over the changes quicker.

This time there was just so much webbing, I transferred the old hide with webbing attached. Each of the spiders made a beeline to its old hide.

Once the slings are transferred, the label is peeled off the old enclosure, and added to the new enclosure.




After an hour or so several started exploring their new homes.




The old enclosures were washed in hot soapy water. These AMAC boxes are not scratch resistant, so each is washed and cleaned using only my hands. The old enclosures are then set out to dry, then stored for use when my next order of slings comes in; or my current slings in soufflé cups reach 1”+/- and are transferred.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer (Jul 3, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> *Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens Rehouse*
> 
> I setup the new enclosures a couple days ago. The coco fibre substrate was way too moist, so I set the enclosures outside to dry, yesterday was hot & breezy...dried out nicley.
> 
> ...


Nice, thats funny that some of yours didnt want to leave, just touched mine with the paintbrush and it willingly and slowly just waltzed out off it webbing into new enclsoure.

 I found with this big jump up in size of enclosure it is taking longer to feel secure and really start webbing. Im guessing it will take until after it molts to really adapt and web the whole enclosure. I suspect yours may exhibit the same behavior. As this is something I obsevred in the initial rehouse.  

But looking at those im not sure theyre between 3-3.5in  jk. either way they are good looking!!


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jul 3, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Nice, thats funny that some of yours didnt want to leave, just touched mine with the paintbrush and it willingly and slowly just waltzed out off it webbing into new enclsoure.
> 
> I found with this big jump up in size of enclosure it is taking longer to feel secure and really start webbing. Im guessing it will take until after it molts to really adapt and web the whole enclosure. I suspect yours may exhibit the same behavior. As this is something I obsevred in the initial rehouse.
> 
> But looking at those im not sure theyre between 3-3.5in  jk. either way they are good looking!!


Yeah, the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens were less than pleased. One of them kept digging into the webbing, did not want to leave its enclosure. Another would get right to the edge, stop and dig in...it just plain said, ”NOPE”.

The Phormictopus, for the most part, were so cool about it. I basically just tapped them with the paintbrush and they strolled on out...well 3 of the 8 were less than pleased to be rehoused.

The Phormictopus were comfortable after a couple hours, and looked settled in after a couple days. Everyone of the Phormictopus has really adjusted to their new accommodations. They spend most of their time in their burrows with occasional forays to roam the enclosure exploring...then returning to their burrow, sitting for long periods and then exploring again. Most of their activity is at dusk or early evening.

These little guys, I’m with you...it may take them awhile to settle in to their new digs. After a couple hours...they still don’t look accepting of being in a larger enclosure.


----------



## Smotzer (Jul 3, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> Yeah, the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens were less than pleased. One of them kept digging into the webbing, did not want to leave its enclosure. Another would get right to the edge, stop and dig in...it just plain said, ”NOPE”.
> 
> The Phormictopus, for the most part, were so cool about it. I basically just tapped them with the paintbrush and they strolled on out...well 3 of the 8 were less than pleased to be rehoused.
> 
> ...


I love reading how behavior is different between indivudals!! mine is soooo laid back, not bolty at all never retreats when distrubed sits right out in the open, and almost never looses much hairs due to kicking. 

And yeah mine has just started to web after 1 week i think its going to be a long slow process to get to the same web castle state it was at. . He has declared home base under a leaf and thats the only place it has webbed or seemed to explore so far. Sits right there. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
,

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jul 4, 2020)

*Settling In*




I watched this juvenile web the beginnings of its new home last night. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens web a lot, but honestly not as much as a D.diamantinensis.




All 4 of the slings have settled in nicely and started webbing their new web tunnels. Though everything looks pretty sparse at this phase.




I did not see a single stress pose and all the spiders were very greedy feeders today. 

*GBB#3 Update*

This little guy is looking stressed and is hunkered down inside its webbing. I’m hoping that I’m just miss reading this and the sling is simply getting ready to moult...but yeah, not a happy camper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Josh Mulhern (Jul 4, 2020)

Hello everyone, I just ordered my first GBB 1". This will be my first smaller T so I have been preparing for her arrival. 

Is there any advice you all could offer? 
Thanks!


----------



## Smotzer (Jul 4, 2020)

Josh Mulhern said:


> Hello everyone, I just ordered my first GBB 1". This will be my first smaller T so I have been preparing for her arrival.
> 
> Is there any advice you all could offer?
> Thanks!


Keep it dry! Give anchor points and water dish. Sit back and watch it web! And read this whole thread if you haven’t yet!


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jul 4, 2020)

Josh Mulhern said:


> Hello everyone, I just ordered my first GBB 1". This will be my first smaller T so I have been preparing for her arrival.
> 
> Is there any advice you all could offer?
> Thanks!


People have posted a lot of useful information to this thread. But generally, dry substrate, nicely ventilated enclosure and a water dish. Make sure that the enclosure has attachment points for webbing, and I do include a hide to get them started.


----------



## ratmilk (Jul 4, 2020)

Pandora finally started webbing up her enclosure a week after she was rehoused. I'm absolutely fascinated by her and have never watched something like this before. She's hypotic. 
Also, no issues with itchiness/allergies from hair kicking now she's in an enclosure with ventilation only on the back half. I'm so relieved because I've totally fallen for her.
When we rehoused her the first touch on the butt with a paintbrush made her leap two inches in the air

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Josh Mulhern (Jul 4, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Keep it dry! Give anchor points and water dish. Sit back and watch it web! And read this whole thread if you haven’t yet!





Colorado Ts said:


> People have posted a lot of useful information to this thread. But generally, dry substrate, nicely ventilated enclosure and a water dish. Make sure that the enclosure has attachment points for webbing, and I do include a hide to get them started.


Thanks! Just finished reading this entire thread as well. I'll be setting up the enclosure within the next day since she will be here tuesday. I'll post pictures when I get her settled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer (Jul 4, 2020)

Josh Mulhern said:


> Thanks! Just finished reading this entire thread as well. I'll be setting up the enclosure within the next day since she will be here tuesday. I'll post pictures when I get her settled.


Sounds like a plan man! You will enjoy it!


----------



## Josh Mulhern (Jul 5, 2020)

So I just started rehydrating the coco fiber and looks like I grabbed the wrong stuff by accident. Its Coco husk and it looks more like mulch. Do you all think it should still be fine as long as it is dry when I introduce the T?

Also, I have a bag of creature soil laying around that I have never tried and was wondering if it is any good. 
Its ingredients are Peat moss, soil, sand & carbon all blended together.


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jul 5, 2020)

Josh Mulhern said:


> So I just started rehydrating the coco fiber and looks like I grabbed the wrong stuff by accident. Its Coco husk and it looks more like mulch. Do you all think it should still be fine as long as it is dry when I introduce the T?
> 
> Also, I have a bag of creature soil laying around that I have never tried and was wondering if it is any good.
> Its ingredients are Peat moss, soil, sand & carbon all blended together.


Ultimately it should be fine.

With that said, I did that very thing last week when I rehoused my Phormictopus. I don't like the look of feel of the fibre, it looks like a bid matted mess to me. I threw the fibre mess into the garden as mulch and started over.

I've never used the Creature Soil product, but the ingredients that you list look fine. There should not be any problems.


----------



## Josh Mulhern (Jul 5, 2020)

Here's the setup. Any comments?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cyriocosmus (Jul 6, 2020)

I use Creature Soil regularly and I find it to be perfect for burrowers, as it doesn't collapse even when dry. @Josh Mulhern

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SharkNATO (Jul 6, 2020)

@Colorado Ts what brand/where did you get those larger enclosures? They look really nice.


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jul 6, 2020)

SharkNATO said:


> @Colorado Ts what brand/where did you get those larger enclosures? They look really nice.


It’s called an Omni Box, from Gary Plastics & Packaging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer (Jul 6, 2020)

Josh Mulhern said:


> Here's the setup. Any comments?


Looks good! the only thing with mine is a prefer to add a few more anchor points, they seem to appreciate that. But its not 100% necessary

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## paumotu (Jul 6, 2020)

Do GBB's in the first few instars still need to be kept dry or do they need things more wet?


----------



## Seemannnni (Jul 6, 2020)

How long in your experience do slings take to settle in?


----------



## wesker12 (Jul 6, 2020)

Seemannnni said:


> How long in your experience do slings take to settle in?


If you'd consider eating and webbing a sign of settling in, and 1.5 inch as a sling, (almost juvie) then I'd say it could be as early as 1 day.


----------



## wesker12 (Jul 6, 2020)

orchidloveXTM said:


> Do GBB's in the first few instars still need to be kept dry or do they need things more wet?


Dry, get moisture from food or water dish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemannnni (Jul 6, 2020)

wesker12 said:


> If you'd consider eating and webbing a sign of settling in, and 1.5 inch as a sling, (almost juvie) then I'd say it could be as early as 1 day.


Oh yeah, mine was quick to web up and find a home. It ate the first day, but has not eaten since. Just curious. I think it may be possible pre-molt but this is my first sling so I'm pretty dumb. Learning as I go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jul 6, 2020)

orchidloveXTM said:


> Do GBB's in the first few instars still need to be kept dry or do they need things more wet?


I would keep on moist substrate until 3/4” to 1”...then dry with a water dish.



Seemannnni said:


> How long in your experience do slings take to settle in?


They settle in pretty quick...couple days. I recently rehoused a group of 4 and they were all ready to go the very next day.


----------



## Josh Mulhern (Jul 7, 2020)

Here she is! I'm wondering if the enclosure may be to big to start out now. What do yall think?


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jul 7, 2020)

Josh Mulhern said:


> Here she is! I'm wondering if the enclosure may be to big to start out now. What do yall think?


The enclosure looks fine to me. I’m seeing dry substrate, a hide, water dish...surfaces to attach webbing. The area of the enclosure looks to match the sling and accommodate growth for a bit. Yeah, looks good.


----------



## Josh Mulhern (Jul 7, 2020)

So I got paranoid and couldnt tell if she was just small enough to squeeze through one of the slats in the top of the critter keeper so I made her this makeshift enclosure until she gets a bit bigger. Still dry substrate, water dish, and a little anchor point for her to web. Heck, she webbed up the corner of the critter keeper within an hour of me putting her in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RadicalSquire7 (Jul 7, 2020)

Josh Mulhern said:


> So I got paranoid and couldnt tell if she was just small enough to squeeze through one of the slats in the top of the critter keeper so I made her this makeshift enclosure until she gets a bit bigger. Still dry substrate, water dish, and a little anchor point for her to web. Heck, she webbed up the corner of the critter keeper within an hour of me putting her in.


Just as a FYI don’t just rehouse after rehouse on the spider really stresses them out and you could have put cloth or something else over the holes you were worried about. My two versicolor slings sorry for the derail have been in their 32oz deli cups for about 10 hours and just sat in one place pretty much. What do you guys think about that. Are they ok just getting used to it. Waiting until night?


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jul 8, 2020)

RadicalSquire7 said:


> Just as a FYI don’t just rehouse after rehouse on the spider really stresses them out and you could have put cloth or something else over the holes you were worried about. My two versicolor slings sorry for the derail have been in their 32oz deli cups for about 10 hours and just sat in one place pretty much. What do you guys think about that. Are they ok just getting used to it. Waiting until night?


As to C.versicolor...I haven't a clue. It’s a species that is on my list for next year, but not a species that I currently keep or maintain.



Seemannnni said:


> How long in your experience do slings take to settle in?





Josh Mulhern said:


> So I got paranoid and couldnt tell if she was just small enough to squeeze through one of the slats in the top of the critter keeper so I made her this makeshift enclosure until she gets a bit bigger. Still dry substrate, water dish, and a little anchor point for her to web. Heck, she webbed up the corner of the critter keeper within an hour of me putting her in.


In general it shouldn't take long for a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens to settle in.  Though  that is not true of all species, Aphonopelma seemanni seem to enjoy sulking and wallowing in discontent following a rehouse.

The main skill that is pervasive within this hobby is patience. These are spiders, and spiders do things in their own way and at their own pace. If patience is not one of your virtues, then it is a skill that needs to be developed. In the interim, you could add to your collection...that way you are spreading your attentions among multiple spiders, making it easier to exorcise patience with individual spiders, in small bits and chunks.

It is a great hobby. I have learned so much in a short time, and there is so much out there that I don’t have a clue...heck, look at how this post began , as an example.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## wesker12 (Jul 10, 2020)

Perfect mealworm sized vent holes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jul 10, 2020)

wesker12 said:


> Perfect mealworm sized vent holes


That's a crazy way to feed a sling...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wesker12 (Jul 10, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> That's a crazy way to feed a sling...


got two lil gbbs just under 2 inches, been feeding em both through the vent holes (with occasional dubia drop on top). Very satisfying feeling them tug the mealworm out of my hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jul 11, 2020)

wesker12 said:


> got two lil gbbs just under 2 inches, been feeding em both through the vent holes (with occasional dubia drop on top). Very satisfying feeling them tug the mealworm out of my hand


They are an amazing species. I really love my juveniles. They were just under 3/4” when I got them last fall...I’ve really enjoyed watching them grow.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Agree 1


----------



## wesker12 (Jul 11, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> They are an amazing species. I really love my juveniles. They were just under 3/4” when I got them last fall...I’ve really enjoyed watching them grow.
> View attachment 352276



Honestly among my favorite species, probably top 5 for sure! Raising them from slings is so rewarding, I remember a decade ago I got 5 Gbb 3i for 120 shipped (die waiting for that kind of deal now) and raised them all, so pretty, so active, very voracious predators and such wonderful display animals, just sits out there like "what's up, welcome to the crib".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seemannnni (Jul 17, 2020)

I've asked this question before probably but I just want some emphasis and explanation of this behavior. My GBB sling has been incredibly secretive since the last meal, specifically hiding more since last week, however. I had to remove uneaten prey but it resulted in the poor thing's world being shook since, as we all know, it was webbed up profusely. I would imagine, since there appears to be no injury, that it would get over the shakeup by now and said secrecy is more of a sign of premolt. Do yours do the same when about to molt? All mine does is wander around a bit within the two leaves its under, but it has done little to no webbing at all which is concerning.


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jul 17, 2020)

Seemannnni said:


> I've asked this question before probably but I just want some emphasis and explanation of this behavior. My GBB sling has been incredibly secretive since the last meal, specifically hiding more since last week, however. I had to remove uneaten prey but it resulted in the poor thing's world being shook since, as we all know, it was webbed up profusely. I would imagine, since there appears to be no injury, that it would get over the shakeup by now and said secrecy is more of a sign of premolt. Do yours do the same when about to molt? All mine does is wander around a bit within the two leaves its under, but it has done little to no webbing at all which is concerning.






The observations that I’ve noticed in my GBBs as they approach moult:

They look chunky; abdomen is noticeably swollen. I must state that since their last moult their body conformation has really changed; they are now very leggy and their abdomens have really slimmed down.

They spend most of their time hidden in their webbing.

They refuse food, almost insulted that it was even offered.

They will flick hairs more often; usually there’s no hair flicking at all.

They just become a bit surly and irritable; like a teenager after being told they must stay home on a Friday night.

When the slings were much smaller, I could anticipate a moult by the darkness and glossy appearance of the abdomen. I don’t see the darkening of the abdomen any more. The amount of setae on their bodies is much thicker, causing the exoskeleton of the abdomen to be no longer clearly visible.


----------



## Seemannnni (Jul 17, 2020)

Update: Just caught her taking a drink of water! Interesting given how hidden she has been, but showed up for something to drink!


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jul 17, 2020)

Seemannnni said:


> Update: Just caught her taking a drink of water! Interesting given how hidden she has been, but showed up for something to drink!


That is so cool   . Its such a simple act, but catching one of my spider taking a drink is so cool.


----------



## Paiige (Jul 17, 2020)

Every single GBB sling I've owned over the last twelve years has ended up being male. I have one unsexed sling left...it is my last hope

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Matt Man (Jul 19, 2020)

We own a fully mature female and had a fully mature male. Our pairing was unsuccessful (she just molted so no sac) and our male moved on. A wonderful species and typically very little to worry about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seemannnni (Jul 19, 2020)

Pretty sure my GBB molted, but honestly cannot tell ATM as its hiding lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cning (Jul 19, 2020)

My first tarantulas arrived a week and a half ago: a GBB, T. albopilosus and L. parahybana. They're still slings but the GBB is the standout of the bunch for its great colors and webbing. I'm considering getting another in case this one turns out to be male. Before I started doing serious research into keeping Ts and reading about the vast number of species, I thought the Brachypelma genus was the archetypal NW. GBBs helped break that illusion and got me looking at all sorts of colorful, fascinating NWs.


----------



## Seemannnni (Jul 21, 2020)

Typical premolt period? Mine has been in hiding for about a week and a half. Anyone experience over a month? *Edit* This is a sling.


----------



## docwade87 (Jul 21, 2020)

Seemannnni said:


> Typical premolt period? Mine has been in hiding for about a week and a half. Anyone experience over a month? *Edit* This is a sling.


every T will be different even same species. A month isn’t an issue. Just let them be. Keep water available and they will come out when ready.


----------



## Josh Mulhern (Jul 23, 2020)

She is doing great so far! She has gotten used to me a little more as well. She used to bolt around her container whenever I picked it up but now she just kinda chills in her nest area when I clean her water bowl.


----------



## CommanderBacon (Jul 25, 2020)

Stupid beautiful tarantula >:[

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemannnni (Jul 26, 2020)

How long have you guys gone w/o feeding slings?


----------



## CommanderBacon (Jul 26, 2020)

Seemannnni said:


> How long have you guys gone w/o feeding slings?


If they are in premolt I will go for as long as they need to molt. I think recently the Grammostola rosea sling I got in August went for at least two months without eating.

Otherwise I feed them and water them weekly. If I am going to be out of town more than 10 days, I'll leave my slings with a friend.


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jul 26, 2020)

Seemannnni said:


> How long have you guys gone w/o feeding slings?


My slings will usually stop feeding when they are in hard premoult...and don't start feeding again until they are about a week post moult...fangs turn black...then I offer prey items.


----------



## Craig73 (Jul 27, 2020)

Seemannnni said:


> How long have you guys gone w/o feeding slings?


Mine has gone 3 weeks without feeding.  Out of my five slings he’s eaten the least amount total hands down, and the chunkiest, but when he eats he’d be number one for great eaters.  I’m bad with measurements, but think he’s sub .75” and pretty sure he’s in premolt again.


----------



## Seemannnni (Jul 27, 2020)

Craig73 said:


> Mine has gone 3 weeks without feeding.  Out of my five slings he’s eaten the least amount total hands down, and the chunkiest, but when he eats he’d be number one for great eaters.  I’m bad with measurements, but think he’s sub .75” and pretty sure he’s in premolt again.


Yeah it's been about two now for me. I like to think she's in premolt considering how secretive she's been, but there's no way to completely find out.


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Jul 27, 2020)

My GBB finally figured out how to moult!  She's positively gorgeous and much better at hunting now than she was before. I am so proud of her!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Craig73 (Jul 27, 2020)

Rigor Mortis said:


> My GBB finally figured out how to moult!  She's positively gorgeous and much better at hunting now than she was before. I am so proud of her!


Nice!  Mine has figured out to drag out its molt and teach me patience...which isn’t working out well for me.  Perhaps it doesn’t appreciate me calling it thick and this is payback.


----------



## ColeopteraC (Jul 27, 2020)

1 sentence-

*They are not semi-arboreal, keep them like a hydrophobic terrestrial!*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Jul 27, 2020)

ColeopteraC said:


> 1 sentence-
> 
> *They are not semi-arboreal, keep them like a hydrophobic terrestrial!*


What's this in response to?


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Jul 28, 2020)

ColeopteraC said:


> 1 sentence-
> 
> *They are not semi-arboreal, keep them like a hydrophobic terrestrial!*


Define semi arboreal?


----------



## Craig73 (Jul 28, 2020)

I refer the gbb as semi arboreal but the intent is more about the enclosure setup having a little more height than a terrestrial enclosure to allow for webbing.      Personally it works for me, they don’t quite fit the all terrestrial or all arboreal box.  Maybe call them semi terrestrial and debate solved.


----------



## Cyriocosmus (Jul 28, 2020)

That's how I see it as well, mine has a terrestrial setup with basically some sticks standing up a bit to allow for more webbing. My sling seems to accept this very well and basically has webbed over _everything_ in its enclosure. I don't think that a setup like that hurts it, since it seems to use every space there is.


----------



## ErikElvis (Jul 28, 2020)

My 3/4” one just molted. Looks exactly the same.


----------



## Craig73 (Jul 28, 2020)

Like literally just molted today?


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Jul 28, 2020)

I have been keeping them since the came into the hobby. And they like to burrow but they will build an extensive web funnel. The also like to build a molting spot above ground and have a resting spot that will look a little tree fort. When given enough room above, mine spends most of their time there in the open. The burrow is only for hiding. Molting is done above ground in a separate web funnel. 

When I say they are semi aboreal I mean. 

Semi aboreal- often inhabiting and frequenting trees but not completely arboreal.

They require a terrestrial setup but.... but they will frequenting inhabit areas above ground. 

In the wild, when they have to deal with ants and weather conditions, they sometimes become completely arboreal for some period. 

If you keep them without being able to dig, you are going to strees them. And yes, I have had several, mostly males, that never did dig.


----------



## ErikElvis (Jul 28, 2020)

Craig73 said:


> Like literally just molted today?


I think it was yesterday. At most the day before.


----------



## Craig73 (Jul 28, 2020)

ErikElvis said:


> I think it was yesterday. At most the day before.


I’ve had mine maybe 1.5 months and the first molt was a small increase.  Noticeably smaller growth spurt compared to my avics.  But he did seem to have a lot more color to him which is what I’m looking forward to.


----------



## ErikElvis (Jul 28, 2020)

Yeah still has the vibrant sling color. Prob won’t try to feed till this weekend. He refused food the week before


----------



## Craig73 (Jul 28, 2020)

Mine ate one meal the first week, went into premolt for three, ate 2-3 meals For a week and now in premolt again I’m sure.  He comes in and out of his burrow, but mostly in it now and ignoring the area he previously webbed.  I can’t tell if it’s just his normal cycle or if it’s because he cast off an injured leg from shipping.


----------



## Craig73 (Jul 29, 2020)

Waiting on another sling to molt soon and looked over at the gbb is on his back in the hide.  Here’s to hoping to hit the 1” mark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemannnni (Aug 4, 2020)

Mine is still hiding... Is more than a month normal? I'm worried she might be dead but that's just my worried tarantula owner self speaking.


----------



## Baby T (Aug 9, 2020)

Just checking out my poop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seemannnni (Aug 13, 2020)

Mine seems to be molting in an odd position, but let's see what happens!


----------



## Ic4ru577 (Aug 14, 2020)

Got my gbb last week. Pretty happy to see her building her web.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 14, 2020)

My GBB is special, its the only one ive had and when it was a baby it lived in a spice jar that my now-dead best friend gave me.
Bummer, huh?

I read that they were heavy webbers, and my experience with this one as a juvie showed me that enough that i set up its adult enc with baby doll limbs sticking up from the sub. Not the best idea.
I read that they were sexually dimorphic (by the carapace) when juvies, for that reason and my lack of a microscope at his last molt make me think he's close to hooking out. Can anyone confirm or deny dimorphism?


----------



## Gettincloser (Aug 17, 2020)

Just made it through the entire thread! I have been wanting to get one local so I do not have to pay even more for shipping. Best I have seen is about $75 to $80 each around the 1" mark. Does that seem steep to you?


----------



## Pepper (Aug 17, 2020)

Gettincloser said:


> Just made it through the entire thread! I have been wanting to get one local so I do not have to pay even more for shipping. Best I have seen is about $75 to $80 each around the 1" mark. Does that seem steep to you?


Nah that seems fair, 1" is well established/ not as fragile as smaller


----------



## Colorado Ts (Aug 17, 2020)

*Moulty Moulty*

My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens are in another moult cycle. 2 have moulted so far, 3 have yet to moult.




The juveniles adjusted to their new enclosures long ago. They are webbing up their hides and creating web tunnels, but progress has been slow.  I love this species...so cool.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## TheOnlyBest_ (Aug 18, 2020)

loving this thread.

Wondering, can you over crowd a GBB enclosure? Setting up a new one - my set up seemed fine last time but we've outgrown it, lots of webbing and made its own hide. 

Here's how I have it set up now - aesthetically I love it but I'm worried it'll be too crowded.

I'm thinking of removing some of the higher flowers so it won't web to the lid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73 (Aug 18, 2020)

TheOnlyBest_ said:


> loving this thread.
> 
> Wondering, can you over crowd a GBB enclosure? Setting up a new one - my set up seemed fine last time but we've outgrown it, lots of webbing and made its own hide.
> 
> ...


Holy cow that’s like Mardi Gras in a box.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KaroKoenig (Aug 20, 2020)

TheOnlyBest_ said:


> Wondering, can you over crowd a GBB enclosure? Setting up a new one - my set up seemed fine last time but we've outgrown it, lots of webbing and made its own hide.
> 
> Here's how I have it set up now - aesthetically I love it but I'm worried it'll be too crowded.


Reminds me of Grim Fandango. Nerd points for everyone who gets that reference without googling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## emmarie (Aug 26, 2020)

New to the hobby, well I've been fascinated with T's for awhile now and finally made the jump in owning one. I've had this guy for about a month now. He's (he/she) been super good when it comes to feeding. The first picture was taken within the first week, until I decided that I needed to add more substrate and some anchor points. He wasn't happy at first, but in the morning I noticed that he made these super cool web tunnels and figured that he was satisfied. The video is a bit shaky, apologies for that, I was trying to capture his hard work. He's stopped feeding the past few days and his colors aren't as bright, I figured that he's in pre molt for the time being, I'm  anxious waiting for the first visible molt. I just would like to check in with you all to make sure that he's cozy. Thanks in advance for any tips/advice! I realize that this enclosure is a bit big for him but it's what I had handy, he hasn't seemed to mind. 




View attachment IMG_6822.MP4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grumpycow3 (Aug 7, 2021)

Reviving a dead thread here but does this substrate look too moist? I'm going to add a water dish and was just wondering if this will be fine until it dries out a bit


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Aug 7, 2021)

grumpycow3 said:


> Reviving a dead thread here but does this substrate look too moist? I'm going to add a water dish and was just wondering if this will be fine until it dries out a bit


Any amount of moisture is too much for these guys, but as long as the lid has a ton of ventilation it should be fine to let it dry out on it's own. I'd say you could also give it some more room to do it's webbing, though it should be fine like that until it molts and then you'll want to move it to something bigger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neonblizzard (Aug 7, 2021)

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> Any amount of moisture is too much for these guys, but as long as the lid has a ton of ventilation it should be fine to let it dry out on it's own. I'd say you could also give it some more room to do it's webbing, though it should be fine like that until it molts and then you'll want to move it to something bigger.


So do you even keep your GBB slings on bone dry sub? Just with a water dish? Thanks


----------



## grumpycow3 (Aug 7, 2021)

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> Any amount of moisture is too much for these guys, but as long as the lid has a ton of ventilation it should be fine to let it dry out on it's own. I'd say you could also give it some more room to do it's webbing, though it should be fine like that until it molts and then you'll want to move it to something bigger.


Alright thanks, it's just cus the Coco fibre didn't have enough time to dry before it arrived, the lid has one of those pop out vents so I think it should be fine

I do have something bigger for it to moult into it was just a bit too spacious at the moment

What would you recommend I do if I needed to speed up the process?


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Aug 7, 2021)

Neonblizzard said:


> So do you even keep your GBB slings on bone dry sub? Just with a water dish? Thanks


Yes. When I first got mine as a sling (from an expo, so not shipped) it was in a vile with slightly moist sub and it refused to touch the ground. All sources including Tom Moran said keep it dry. It was barely an inch at that time.



grumpycow3 said:


> Alright thanks, it's just cus the Coco fibre didn't have enough time to dry before it arrived, the lid has one of those pop out vents so I think it should be fine
> 
> I do have something bigger for it to moult into it was just a bit too spacious at the moment
> 
> What would you recommend I do if I needed to speed up the process?


Wait. It might not love it but it will be fine if there is enough ventilation. Or you could probably move it to the roomier one, these guys do fine with a little extra space.


----------



## grumpycow3 (Aug 7, 2021)

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> Any amount of moisture is too much for these guys, but as long as the lid has a ton of ventilation it should be fine to let it dry out on it's own. I'd say you could also give it some more room to do it's webbing, though it should be fine like that until it molts and then you'll want to move it to something bigger.


Okay, I think it needs more room to web then, the bigger one is quite a bit bigger so I could either use that or dry out the current substrate


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Aug 7, 2021)

grumpycow3 said:


> Okay, I think it needs more room to web then, the bigger one is quite a bit bigger so I could either use that or dry out the current substrate


How much bigger? Can you post a pic of them side by side? The sub in the first one doesn't look swampy or anything, it shouldn't take too long to dry. You could even take out some of the sub in there giving it a bit more head room.


----------



## grumpycow3 (Aug 7, 2021)

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> How much bigger? Can you post a pic of them side by side? The sub in the first one doesn't look swampy or anything, it shouldn't take too long to dry. You could even take out some of the sub in there giving it a bit more head room.


I'm not at home rn but I'll post one when I get in. You're right I could do that since I've heard they don't really burrow even as slings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer (Aug 7, 2021)

Neonblizzard said:


> So do you even keep your GBB slings on bone dry sub? Just with a water dish? Thanks


Yes bone dry as it crispy dry with just a water dish ive had it that way since earliest instars


----------



## Neonblizzard (Aug 7, 2021)

Smotzer said:


> Yes bone dry as it crispy dry with just a water dish ive had it that way since earliest instars


Thanks! I'll bear this in mind


----------



## Smotzer (Aug 7, 2021)

Neonblizzard said:


> Thanks! I'll bear this in mind


At least that’s how I’ve done it, it’s worked for me. Out of everything and even as dry as I’ve always kept it even from 2i im not sure I’ve ever caught it drinking

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## grumpycow3 (Aug 7, 2021)

@aprilmayjunebugs 

Okay, I'm home and took some pics of the enclosures in question.

My main questions now are should I just rehouse and how do I dry out substrate if I shouldn't


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Aug 7, 2021)

grumpycow3 said:


> @aprilmayjunebugs
> 
> Okay, I'm home and took some pics of the enclosures in question.
> 
> My main questions now are should I just rehouse and how do I dry out substrate if I shouldn't


I'd just go with the bigger one. They grow fast so you'll need to be thinking about the next step up soon


----------



## USNGunner (Aug 7, 2021)

Neonblizzard said:


> So do you even keep your GBB slings on bone dry sub? Just with a water dish? Thanks


Yes.


----------



## grumpycow3 (Aug 8, 2021)

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> I'd just go with the bigger one. They grow fast so you'll need to be thinking about the next step up soon


Thanks for your help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Aug 8, 2021)

grumpycow3 said:


> Thanks for your help


You're very welcome! Looking forward to more pics of your happy spider

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnophobphile (Aug 8, 2021)

I really enjoy mine. I bought it as a 1 inch sling November last year and it's currently 2.5 inches dls.

I'm going to quote a member but been awhile so don't remember who it was but the saying stuck. 'If you kill a GBB you might as well quit the hobby'

Couldn't be more true. IMO thee best T to start with for newcomers. Kept on bone dry substrate, provide water dish, setup as slightly partial arboreal enclosure, anchor points for webbing, you're done.

Only thing to be prepared for is they are a little fast. You set them up right then their speed is for directly retreating to their web cocoon hide, easy pezy.

Rehousing.....well just have your method down and you'll be fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

